# American nationwide burn NFL tickets, shirts in solidarity with Trump



## MindWars

Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump

*Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.

*

Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.

This is what real American lovers do.


----------



## Asclepias

Looks like its working.


----------



## MindWars

Asclepias said:


> Looks like its working.



Antifa racist


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> Looks like its working.


He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.


----------



## MindWars

Asclepias said:


> Looks like its working.



Racist


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
Click to expand...

He opted out.


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He opted out.
Click to expand...

Riiiight. You keep on believing that bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias

MindWars said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist
Click to expand...


----------



## MindWars

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He opted out.
Click to expand...


LOL

“I can’t go anymore,” says Finn before apologizing to “all the respectful NFL players who still respect the flag and our country.”


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He opted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiight. You keep on believing that bullshit.
Click to expand...

Youre a retarded* xxxxxx*.

Kaepernick opts out of contract, becomes free agent


----------



## Penelope

MindWars said:


> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.



Only those T lovers  who think whatever he says is good and whatever he does is just great. Most Americans support the kneelers.


----------



## Penelope

MindWars said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist
Click to expand...


Who cares , poor little man, I really could careless what a Trumpster Texan says.


----------



## airplanemechanic

I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not. 

God some people are so stupid.


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.


Go right ahead....my mom called that "Cutting off your nose to spite your face."


----------



## MindWars

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
Click to expand...



Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.

*Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*

Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost


----------



## MindWars

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He opted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiight. You keep on believing that bullshit.
Click to expand...


Gawd these .............................rs are stupid as fk Jesus time to jump off and let the fantasy dreamers keep building that fantasy they have .


----------



## Asclepias

MindWars said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost
Click to expand...

He can use the word nigga. I even use it from time to time. Hes Black.


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## OldLady

Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Let whitey play.


----------



## Nia88

OldLady said:


> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.



Trump loves stirring the pot. He's enjoying every minute of this chaos he's creating.


----------



## aaronleland

Wow. That's the worst show of solidarity ever.


----------



## Asclepias

OldLady said:


> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.


I think Drumpf in his unpresidential manner upped the ante especially when he called the mothers of the players protesting "bitches"


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

OldLady said:


> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.


 So it's The Donald's fault that the racists hate America?  Did you drink the bleach when you tried to be blonde?


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.


You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!


----------



## tigerred59

*Fuck Trump, Trump supporters and their hatred......who gives a fuck about you  people*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

airplanemechanic said:


> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.


If they don't  attend,  there are no concession sales. There are no junk sales.  The chances of selling that person another ticket is done.  It's not as beneficial to the team as you might think.

The team has to pay these players millions.  That money doesn't all come from tickets.


----------



## Brynmr

OldLady said:


> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.



For the Left assholes, patriotism is certainly bull shit.


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
Click to expand...

You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.


----------



## miketx

tigerred59 said:


> *Fuck Trump, Trump supporters and their hatred......who gives a fuck about you  people*


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Tipsycatlover said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't  attend,  there are no concession sales. There are no junk sales.  The chances of selling that person another ticket is done.  It's not as beneficial to the team as you might think.
> 
> The team has to pay these players millions.  That money doesn't all come from tickets.
Click to expand...

 Most revenue comes from broadcasting rights.  Lean on the advertisers and cable companies.  BOYCOTT them.


----------



## The Irish Ram

and their loser coach..


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
Click to expand...

 Great.  Fuck the racists.  Let them quit and we'll soon be putting them into prison.


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
Click to expand...

Money may be burned, but what you simpletons cannot see is that no more money will be burned on this scum.


----------



## tigerred59

ZZ PUPPS said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's The Donald's fault that the racists hate America?  Did you drink the bleach when you tried to be blonde?
Click to expand...

*Yes, it is his fault, next stupid question*


----------



## miketx

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  Fuck the racists.  Let them quit and we'll soon be putting them into prison.
Click to expand...

Yeah, pretty soon the nfl players will only be able to get a flat screen my looting when one of his buddies is shot by the police.


----------



## Asclepias

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money may be burned, but what you simpletons cannot see is that no more money will be burned on this scum.
Click to expand...



You guys are typically poor retarded rednecks so I am sure you dont have any money left to burn now.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Penelope said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only those T lovers  who think whatever he says is good and whatever he does is just great. Most Americans support the kneelers.
Click to expand...

Oh well if most Americans support the kneelers there's nothing to worry about.  The games will be filled. The tv ratings will still be high and team junk sales will still be moneymakers.

Except its not happening.  Instead, fan fury has been ignited and is spreading.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

tigerred59 said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's The Donald's fault that the racists hate America?  Did you drink the bleach when you tried to be blonde?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes, it is his fault, next stupid question*
Click to expand...


Calm down.  Those corn rows too tight?  Trump made Kaperfool take a knee and quit - is that your official final position?


----------



## miketx

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money may be burned, but what you simpletons cannot see is that no more money will be burned on this scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are typically poor retarded rednecks so I am sure you dont have any money left to burn now.
Click to expand...

You live in a fantasy world where you just make a claim and to you that makes it truth. If you really are black, you show the world why you idiots are where you are. You cannot fathom the truth n any way shape or form.


----------



## JimBowie1958

miketx said:


> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.


CK is a loser who is trying to wrap himself in the leftard causes to save his career.


----------



## GHook93

Asclepias said:


> Looks like its working.



Dumb N.i.g.g.er! 

This new EFFECTIVE PROTEST is to deface black racists morons like Cuntpernick! The leftist boycott of the NFL had no legs because the BLM morons do not have jobs and the ones that do can't afford NFL tixs while flipping burgers!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## The Irish Ram

Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
 Hypocrites.
Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest. 
How much are they paying football players in Africa?  Maybe that's the answer...


----------



## liarintheWH

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
Click to expand...


Richard Sherman has played in all 3 of his teams games this year. Some fucking boycott that is huh?


----------



## GHook93

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Lol BLM protesters already protest the NFL and NBA. Hard to afford those insane ticket prices on welfare and flipping burgers for minimum wage!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## OldLady

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Drumpf in his unpresidential manner upped the ante especially when he called the mothers of the players protesting "bitches"
Click to expand...

Well, that is more an idiom than a literal curse anymore, but I love the guy who said "My mother was a Queen."  Good on him.


----------



## Penelope

MindWars said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost
Click to expand...


Better article from 2014.
Kaepernick to appeal $11K-plus language fine

It really doesn't matter does it.  It has no relevance to the present issue of T and his spoken words, calling them SOB's and should get fired. If Obama said something like that, you'd be all over him.


----------



## The Irish Ram

airplanemechanic said:


> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.



Let me help.  What they are saying is they won't be buying any more tickets because they don't approve of the disrespect for our flag.  I won't be buying a Steelers jersey today. Or tomorrow...
Unless it is the jersey of the 1 Pittsburgh player that had the intestinal fortitude to stand with his hand on his heart.
When it comes to patriotism, our flag is more important to Americans than football players.


----------



## bodecea

GHook93 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb N.i.g.g.er!
> 
> This new EFFECTIVE PROTEST is to deface black racists morons like Cuntpernick! The leftist boycott of the NFL had no legs because the BLM morons do not have jobs and the ones that do can't afford NFL tixs while flipping burgers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

So...this is what USMB has lowered itself to......


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Asclepias said:


> Looks like its working.



Israelunite.org ? Lol!


----------



## Penelope

The Irish Ram said:


> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...



Trump is the hypocrite.

You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*


----------



## Penelope

The Irish Ram said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help.  What they are saying is they won't be buying any more tickets because they don't approve of the disrespect for our flag.  I won't be buying a Steelers jersey today. Or tomorrow...
> Unless it is the jersey of the 1 Pittsburgh player that had the intestinal fortitude to stand with his hand on his heart.
> When it comes to patriotism, our flag is more important to Americans than football players.
Click to expand...


Don't count on it. Most of us are darn sick of war and the money that goes into the MIC.


----------



## tigerred59

*Listen, if every single white person in this country, refuse to support the NFL and NBA, prices will decrease and maybe us little people can attend the games in support...that I would love. Keep in mind the fake hair weave business takes in billions each years and that's just from black women....trust me, we go the coins to keep them alive...so bye bitches!!*


----------



## OldLady

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
Click to expand...

Mike, the only person who got his ass handed to him yesterday was Trump.  6 NFL players had taken a knee prior to the Trump Pronouncement.  Yesterday 150 refused to salute the flag.  Now people are burning their tickets and expensive NFL Jerseys?  Why didn't they do it before ?  Because this is now about supporting Trump saying that NFL players are sonuvabitches.  The black ones who protest, anyway.
That's not American, either.  This is troubling.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Update.  There is a rush on the jerseys of the Pittsburgh player.  Hottest selling jersey in the NFL.   Apparently you *can *count on Americans to make a difference!


----------



## The Irish Ram

tigerred59 said:


> *Listen, if every single white person in this country, refuse to support the NFL and NBA, prices will decrease and maybe us little people can attend the games in support...that I would love. Keep in mind the fake hair weave business takes in billions each years and that's just from black women....trust me, we go the coins to keep them alive...so bye bitches!!*



Or the little people could elevate by getting jobs.....


----------



## Asclepias

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelunite.org ? Lol!
Click to expand...

Well Blacks are the original Hebrews. I dont think any of us are pure hebrew anymore but the bible says they were Black so....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MindWars said:


> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.



Until now I had a good opinion of Trump but he can go fuck himself now.He is no differerent than that mass murderer HELLERY,same as her,he does not believe in free speech.

Everytime they play the national anthem,it makes me sick and nauseating that I leave and go to the restroom at that point and that is BECAUSE the words in that song are the biggest bullshit propaganda the part where they sing the words- THE LAND OF THE FREE.

We have been brainwashed our whole lives to believe this is a free country.that is the biggest bullshit lie taught in our corrupt schools in american history.we are the land of the OPPRESSED. We are one of the most oppressed countries in the world.a facist dictatership.

Our government is so corrupt the people serve the government instead of the government serving the people as they are suppose to accoring to the constitution.Until we get a freaking government that serves the people instead of us serving the fucking government,no way in hell will i ever salute the fucking flag because thats the same as saluting our corrupt government. so i applaud people like kapernick and others who dont salute this fucking corrupt government as they are not doing.

the NFL is a corrupt cartel anyways.

I wish players in major league baseball and basketball would follow the lead of kapernick and others.

these NFL owners are greedy selfish bastards who would kill their OWN MOTHERS to make millions.they fleece the tax payers fro brand new shiny stadiums over history and tradition so fuck them and fuck the NFL.yeah baby.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Actions have consequences ....

*Report: NFL Ratings Crash to New Lows on CBS for Week 2*

NFL's Ratings Crash to New Lows on CBS for Second Week


----------



## Asclepias

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  Fuck the racists.  Let them quit and we'll soon be putting them into prison.
Click to expand...

They guy in the picture graduated Stanford. He would be your boss if he didnt play football.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He opted out.
Click to expand...


You have to have a choice to opt out.    When no one will hire you, you can't opt out of choosing not to work for them.  They told him no.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  Fuck the racists.  Let them quit and we'll soon be putting them into prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They guy in the picture graduated Stanford. He would be your boss if he didnt play football.
Click to expand...


You assume he'd work if it weren't for football.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
Click to expand...


Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.


----------



## MindWars

airplanemechanic said:


> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.



Nope they aren't because why The stadiums will be more empty than full,  which takes away the power of feeling " FAME",  those six dollar hot dogs lose money, t shirts lose money,  hats loser money any gear bought there or the stores LOSE MONEY....


----------



## MindWars

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
Click to expand...


Canada is pulling the same stunt now.

Canadian Football Players Begin Protesting ‘O Canada’ Anthem


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
Click to expand...

They will move if they so desire. Until then you will just have to get used to it because there is really nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Asclepias

MindWars said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada is pulling the same stunt now.
> 
> Canadian Football Players Begin Protesting ‘O Canada’ Anthem
Click to expand...

They were supporting their brothers in the states you dunce.  They weren't protesting Canadas anthem.  Says so right in your own link.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
Click to expand...


exactly,Trump is the freaking hypocrite. Until now I have been a Trump supporter but no more,I have finally had it with him.He is no different than Hellery.same as her,he does not believe in free speech or the constitution.

This is what some other poster said about Trump on another thread.

if you ask me the POTUS should grow the fuck up and stop calling people SOB'S in public.

FUCK TRUMP

he sooooo much hit the nail on the head.i could not have said it better myself.

Who the hell does Trump think he is to get involved in what the NFL does and tell players what they have to do? Thats what the jof of the NFL commissioner is.

 The fact that he would side with that evil selfish jerkoff Jerry Jones who thinks he is god,thats all the proof in the world right there he is a jerk hanging around with a selfish jerk like that.

Trump should be much more concerned about the corruption in our government and cleaning that up before worrying about what NFL players are doing.

screw you Trump.

I had a feeling since he liked that prick Shady Brady and ignores what a criminal he is,that Trump was bad news same as Hellery.this just confirms it for me.


----------



## airplanemechanic

LA RAM FAN said:


> Until now I had a good opinion of Trump but he can go fuck himself now.He is no differerent than that mass murderer HELLERY,same as her,he does not believe in free speech.
> 
> Everytime they play the national anthem,it makes me sick and nauseating that I leave and go to the restroom at that point and that is BECAUSE the words in that song are the biggest bullshit propaganda the part where they sing the words- THE LAND OF THE FREE.
> 
> We have been brainwashed our whole lives to believe this is a free country.that is the biggest bullshit lie taught in our corrupt schools in american history.we are the land of the OPPRESSED. We are one of the most oppressed countries in the world.a facist dictatership.



Well, by all means if you dont like it here, GTFO. Go to North Korea, who is less oppressed than we are, according to you. Maybe you could stop by Iran on the way there.

And in 2 days when you have an eye opening about how good you have it here, don't come back. Because you wore out your welcome.


----------



## MindWars

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada is pulling the same stunt now.
> 
> Canadian Football Players Begin Protesting ‘O Canada’ Anthem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were supporting their brothers in the states you dunce.  They weren't protesting Canadas anthem.  Says so right in your own link.
Click to expand...


KEEP this in mind : 

The ancient strategy of *“divide and conquer“* is masterfully used to herd us into intellectual, economic, spiritual, gender, and racial groups at conflict with one another in order for the powers that shouldn’t be to manipulate events for their purposes. This is nothing new… it’s been used by authoritarians throughout history to gain power over their subjects. Only today, the technocratic elite have been able to invade our minds leaving many clueless as to what’s happening around them.


----------



## Fang

airplanemechanic said:


> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.



This is one of the most ignorant posts I've ever read. 

There are many more costs associated with going to an NFL game such as parking, transportation, food, drink and merchandise. Depending on where you sit these prices can exceed the actual price of the ticket.

The time it takes to attend a game can be anywhere from 5-8+ hours depending on where you live and traffic. 

By not attending a game the fans might be eating the cost of the ticket, but they are saving possibly hundreds in other costs and time.

More importantly, their empty seat makes a statement to the NFL. These fans choose to eat the cost of their ticket so they can stand up for what they believe in. 

Isn't that the point of a protest? Sometimes you sacrifice to stand up for something. 

With that said, what are these NFL players sacrificing? Nothing really. The protest isn't done on their personal time. The kneel down doesn't cost time or money. It's a very easy protest. 

How many of the players that kneel continue to talk about "oppression" after the game? Better yet, how many people are talking about oppression now? As far as I can tell the conversation is about Trump and Freedom Of Speech, not about oppression.

The original point of the protest is a lost cause. No one it talking about it and nothing has changed. The only thing that is happening now is the players are participating in a divisive protest about Freedom Of Speech, which ironically was never in question.

Good for the fans that have had enough, and despite losing their tickets, stand for what they believe in. If you support the players right to protest, then by the same line of thinking you support fans right to protest also. Unless your just a political hack with an agenda.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Asclepias said:


> Looks like its working.


----------



## iceberg

airplanemechanic said:


> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.


when the stands are 1/2 full, or 1/2 empty (trying to cover both sides) - they care.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelunite.org ? Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Blacks are the original Hebrews. I dont think any of us are pure hebrew anymore but the bible says they were Black so....
Click to expand...



When you look at Netanyahu, does he look black to you?  Do the Iraqis look black to you?  And as for the cradle of society, we are only as smart as our most recent dig.  Which just produced the oldest skeleton we have ever uncovered.  A European skeleton...


----------



## MindWars

airplanemechanic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until now I had a good opinion of Trump but he can go fuck himself now.He is no differerent than that mass murderer HELLERY,same as her,he does not believe in free speech.
> 
> Everytime they play the national anthem,it makes me sick and nauseating that I leave and go to the restroom at that point and that is BECAUSE the words in that song are the biggest bullshit propaganda the part where they sing the words- THE LAND OF THE FREE.
> 
> We have been brainwashed our whole lives to believe this is a free country.that is the biggest bullshit lie taught in our corrupt schools in american history.we are the land of the OPPRESSED. We are one of the most oppressed countries in the world.a facist dictatership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by all means if you dont like it here, GTFO. Go to North Korea, who is less oppressed than we are, according to you. Maybe you could stop by Iran on the way there.
> 
> And in 2 days when you have an eye opening about how good you have it here, don't come back. Because you wore out your welcome.
Click to expand...



this is another way it can all impact the NFL


----------



## OldLady

ZZ PUPPS said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's The Donald's fault that the racists hate America?  Did you drink the bleach when you tried to be blonde?
Click to expand...

He who opens the can of worms did not necessarily make the worms or the can.  He opens it, letting forth whatever stinking rotten crap is inside.  It was a minor issue until Trump made it a PRESSING NATIONAL ISSUE that everyone seems to need to feel passionately about.  It is all that was on the telly all day yesterday.  It is ridiculous media hype.
Anyone who says those six NFL players who were protesting are "racist" are basing their argument on a ridiculous presumption anyway.  Now Trump is saying first responders are also "patriots?"  They are heroes, but there's a difference between a patriot and a hero.  The man is truly full of shit and you are wasting your time trying to shore up his arguments.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MindWars said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He opted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> “I can’t go anymore,” says Finn before apologizing to “all the respectful NFL players who still respect the flag and our country.”
Click to expand...



those NFL players who salute the flag are brainwashed sheep.as you well know,they are saluting a corrupt government when they do so because as i said before,that is the biggest BS when they sing LAND OF THE FREE. try LAND OF THE OPPRESSED.


----------



## Weatherman2020

NFL - No Fans Left


----------



## Asclepias

Weatherman2020 said:


> NFL - No Fans Left


good stuff


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

OldLady said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's The Donald's fault that the racists hate America?  Did you drink the bleach when you tried to be blonde?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He who opens the can of worms did not necessarily make the worms or the can.  He opens it, letting forth whatever stinking rotten crap is inside.  It was a minor issue until Trump made it a PRESSING NATIONAL ISSUE that everyone seems to need to feel passionately about.  It is all that was on the telly all day yesterday.  It is ridiculous media hype.
> Anyone who says those six NFL players who were protesting are "racist" are basing their argument on a ridiculous presumption anyway.  Now Trump is saying first responders are also "patriots?"  They are heroes, but there's a difference between a patriot and a hero.  The man is truly full of shit and you are wasting your time trying to shore up his arguments.
Click to expand...

 Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.


----------



## OldLady

The Irish Ram said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
Click to expand...

That's not how we roll.  It isn't "America: Love it or Leave it," it is "America:  Love it or Change it."  It's always been that way and it isn't going to change now.


----------



## TomParks

The NFL is going to learn a hard lesson and that is you don't take on the President of the United States period, and turning down a invitation to the White House shows how stupid these jigs are. I disliked Obama but if invited to the White House to meet him your damn right I would have been there. The NFL is going to lose this battle bigtime.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will move if they so desire. Until then you will just have to get used to it because there is really nothing you can do about it.
Click to expand...


Sure there is.  We can ignore your dumb asses and your complaining and whining, and carry on like always.  Business as usual.  
Football players need us.  We don't need football players...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only those T lovers  who think whatever he says is good and whatever he does is just great. Most Americans support the kneelers.
Click to expand...



I dont know about most americans,I dont think thats accurate,there are a lot of brainwashed sheep in america who are brainwashed zombies that dont get it that we dont live in a free country so i doubt thats true that most americans support them,the PATRIOTS support the kneelers  though. 

 If not saluting a corrupt and evil government with criminals that run the country in washington is disreaspecting the national anthem,than I am damn proud of that.


----------



## Asclepias

TomParks said:


> The NFL is going to learn a hard lesson and that is you don't take on the President of the United States period, and turning down a invitation to the White House shows how stupid these jigs are. I disliked Obama but if invited to the White House to meet him your damn right I would have been there. The NFL is going to lose this battle bigtime.


screw Drumpf. No one wants to go to the WH to see his silly pathetic ass. Like Lebron said. Going to WH was an honor until Drumpfs monkey ass moved in.


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will move if they so desire. Until then you will just have to get used to it because there is really nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  We can ignore your dumb asses and your complaining and whining, and carry on like always.  Business as usual.
> Football players need us.  We don't need football players...
Click to expand...

You should have ignored them instead of whining like bitches.

Football players dont need you. They would play regardless of if you watched or not. Same with bball players.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only those T lovers  who think whatever he says is good and whatever he does is just great. Most Americans support the kneelers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about most americans,I dont think thats accurate,there are a lot of brainwashed sheep in america who are brainwashed zombies that dont get it that we dont live in a free country so i doubt thats true that most americans support them,the PATRIOTS support the kneelers  though.
> 
> If not saluting a corrupt and evil government with criminals that run the country in washington is disreaspecting the national anthem,than I am damn proud of that.
Click to expand...

 Spoken like a true commie anarchist.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TomParks said:


> The NFL is going to learn a hard lesson and that is you don't take on the President of the United States period, and turning down a invitation to the White House shows how stupid these jigs are. I disliked Obama but if invited to the White House to meet him your damn right I would have been there. The NFL is going to lose this battle bigtime.



so if you were living in stalins time and you were invited to hang out with him you are saying you would do so? nice. presidents are mass murderers and Obama same as Bush is for sure one of them.Nice to know you would hang out with someone like that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use the word nigga. I even use it from time to time. Hes Black.
Click to expand...


yeah its one thing entirely different when someone black says it.thats not the same as when a white boy says it.Its not racist if a black says it,only if someone white says it.

Same thing if I say white trash about someone else.Its nothing if i say it. I am just pointing out how that fellow white boy is a jerk is all.lol


----------



## OldLady

ZZ PUPPS said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's The Donald's fault that the racists hate America?  Did you drink the bleach when you tried to be blonde?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He who opens the can of worms did not necessarily make the worms or the can.  He opens it, letting forth whatever stinking rotten crap is inside.  It was a minor issue until Trump made it a PRESSING NATIONAL ISSUE that everyone seems to need to feel passionately about.  It is all that was on the telly all day yesterday.  It is ridiculous media hype.
> Anyone who says those six NFL players who were protesting are "racist" are basing their argument on a ridiculous presumption anyway.  Now Trump is saying first responders are also "patriots?"  They are heroes, but there's a difference between a patriot and a hero.  The man is truly full of shit and you are wasting your time trying to shore up his arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.
Click to expand...

They're not racists.  It's not disrespectful.  And your argument about gun manufacturers makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will move if they so desire. Until then you will just have to get used to it because there is really nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  We can ignore your dumb asses and your complaining and whining, and carry on like always.  Business as usual.
> Football players need us.  We don't need football players...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have ignored them instead of whining like bitches.
> 
> Football players dont need you. They would play regardless of if you watched or not. Same with bball players.
Click to expand...




Football????


At this point, shouldn't it be called 'Kneeball'????


----------



## The Irish Ram

MindWars said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada is pulling the same stunt now.
> 
> Canadian Football Players Begin Protesting ‘O Canada’ Anthem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were supporting their brothers in the states you dunce.  They weren't protesting Canadas anthem.  Says so right in your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KEEP this in mind :
> 
> The ancient strategy of *“divide and conquer“* is masterfully used to herd us into intellectual, economic, spiritual, gender, and racial groups at conflict with one another in order for the powers that shouldn’t be to manipulate events for their purposes. This is nothing new… it’s been used by authoritarians throughout history to gain power over their subjects. Only today, the technocratic elite have been able to invade our minds leaving many clueless as to what’s happening around them.
Click to expand...


Blacks and libs don't understand that.  They don't get manipulation.  They think Soros donated black hoodies because he backs their cause, when in truth, he created their cause to further     divide our country. Now we have political *and *ethnic divides.  Hail to the stupid Americans who are buying into this garbage...


----------



## Asclepias

MindWars said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada is pulling the same stunt now.
> 
> Canadian Football Players Begin Protesting ‘O Canada’ Anthem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were supporting their brothers in the states you dunce.  They weren't protesting Canadas anthem.  Says so right in your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KEEP this in mind :
> 
> The ancient strategy of *“divide and conquer“* is masterfully used to herd us into intellectual, economic, spiritual, gender, and racial groups at conflict with one another in order for the powers that shouldn’t be to manipulate events for their purposes. This is nothing new… it’s been used by authoritarians throughout history to gain power over their subjects. Only today, the technocratic elite have been able to invade our minds leaving many clueless as to what’s happening around them.
Click to expand...

thats always in mind. The poor whites in this country need to be reminded of this. The elite whites use them to further fill their wallets while they are arguing with Blacks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Drumpf in his unpresidential manner upped the ante especially when he called the mothers of the players protesting "bitches"
Click to expand...


amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tigerred59 said:


> *Fuck Trump, Trump supporters and their hatred......who gives a fuck about you  people*



I WAS  a Trump supporter till now.Now I have had it with this prick.This was the last straw.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

OldLady said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's The Donald's fault that the racists hate America?  Did you drink the bleach when you tried to be blonde?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He who opens the can of worms did not necessarily make the worms or the can.  He opens it, letting forth whatever stinking rotten crap is inside.  It was a minor issue until Trump made it a PRESSING NATIONAL ISSUE that everyone seems to need to feel passionately about.  It is all that was on the telly all day yesterday.  It is ridiculous media hype.
> Anyone who says those six NFL players who were protesting are "racist" are basing their argument on a ridiculous presumption anyway.  Now Trump is saying first responders are also "patriots?"  They are heroes, but there's a difference between a patriot and a hero.  The man is truly full of shit and you are wasting your time trying to shore up his arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not racists.  It's not disrespectful.  And your argument about gun manufacturers makes no sense whatsoever.
Click to expand...

 They are racists since it's all about how BLACKS are treated.  Fuck everyone else...just me and mine.  Kneeling or staying in the locker room is disrespectful - OR are you saying they are kneeling as a show of respect?  Your move...LOL.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Asclepias said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the kneelers going to give up their paychecks to protest income inequality?
> Hypocrites.
> Empty the stadiums, and let's see who wins this little pissing contest.
> How much are they paying football players in Africa.  Maybe that's the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will move if they so desire. Until then you will just have to get used to it because there is really nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  We can ignore your dumb asses and your complaining and whining, and carry on like always.  Business as usual.
> Football players need us.  We don't need football players...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have ignored them instead of whining like bitches.
> 
> Football players dont need you. They would play regardless of if you watched or not. Same with bball players.
Click to expand...


Yes they do.  No ticket sales, no memorabilia sales = no multi-million dollar contracts.   We can take a knee too, and are..


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
Click to expand...


Have they walked off the team? Burned their contracts?

Nope


----------



## Penelope

Trump has a long history with the NFL or should I say old history. 

How Donald Trump Destroyed a Football League


----------



## Asclepias

The Irish Ram said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the hypocrite.
> 
> You nasty person. White man brought the African Americans here and most of them have longer roots than say the Russians, Jews, Germans, etc. here.  What did you think they would do,  not procreate and just travel back to Africa when slavery was over. They are here to stay and have they have every bit *of a right to be here as you do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but they are not obligated to stay.   Don't like our flag, and those multi-million American dollar paychecks, move to a country whose flag represents what you do respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will move if they so desire. Until then you will just have to get used to it because there is really nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there is.  We can ignore your dumb asses and your complaining and whining, and carry on like always.  Business as usual.
> Football players need us.  We don't need football players...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have ignored them instead of whining like bitches.
> 
> Football players dont need you. They would play regardless of if you watched or not. Same with bball players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do.  No ticket sales, no memorabilia sales = no multi-million dollar contracts.   We can take a knee too, and are..
Click to expand...

Knock yourself out. After you wake you still wont get your wish.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better article from 2014.
> Kaepernick to appeal $11K-plus language fine
> 
> It really doesn't matter does it.  It has no relevance to the present issue of T and his spoken words, calling them SOB's and should get fired. If Obama said something like that, you'd be all over him.
Click to expand...


very true.If Obama had said this,the Trump supporters would NEVER let this go,they would still be talking about it all these years later had he said it like 6 years ago.they cant get around that one.they know you are telling the truth that they would fry Obama if HE said that.

well said,


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they walked off the team? Burned their contracts?
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...

Why would do that? No matter what happens their contracts guarantee they get paid.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they walked off the team? Burned their contracts?
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would do that? No matter what happens their contracts guarantee they get paid.
Click to expand...


Cowards protest?

That's what it looks like


----------



## OldLady

ZZ PUPPS said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's The Donald's fault that the racists hate America?  Did you drink the bleach when you tried to be blonde?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He who opens the can of worms did not necessarily make the worms or the can.  He opens it, letting forth whatever stinking rotten crap is inside.  It was a minor issue until Trump made it a PRESSING NATIONAL ISSUE that everyone seems to need to feel passionately about.  It is all that was on the telly all day yesterday.  It is ridiculous media hype.
> Anyone who says those six NFL players who were protesting are "racist" are basing their argument on a ridiculous presumption anyway.  Now Trump is saying first responders are also "patriots?"  They are heroes, but there's a difference between a patriot and a hero.  The man is truly full of shit and you are wasting your time trying to shore up his arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not racists.  It's not disrespectful.  And your argument about gun manufacturers makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists since it's all about how BLACKS are treated.  Fuck everyone else...just me and mine.  Kneeling or staying in the locker room is disrespectful - OR are you saying they are kneeling as a show of respect?  Your move...LOL.
Click to expand...

Again, when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, in the economic system, in the social sphere, then they will have nothing to complain about.  Why SHOULDN'T they be focused on "me and mine?"  It's what the whole thing is about.

You and I are going to disagree on whether it is disrespectful, Pupps.  Saying it back and forth ain't gonna change that.


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they walked off the team? Burned their contracts?
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would do that? No matter what happens their contracts guarantee they get paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cowards protest?
> 
> That's what it looks like
Click to expand...

Never saw a coward protest anything.

You need to get some new glasses.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they walked off the team? Burned their contracts?
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would do that? No matter what happens their contracts guarantee they get paid.
Click to expand...



Wrong.

*"Why Only The NFL Doesn't Guarantee Contracts "*
*deadspin.com/why-only-the-nfl-doesnt-guarantee-contracts-1797020799*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help.  What they are saying is they won't be buying any more tickets because they don't approve of the disrespect for our flag.  I won't be buying a Steelers jersey today. Or tomorrow...
> Unless it is the jersey of the 1 Pittsburgh player that had the intestinal fortitude to stand with his hand on his heart.
> When it comes to patriotism, our flag is more important to Americans than football players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't count on it. Most of us are darn sick of war and the money that goes into the MIC.
Click to expand...




yeah lets all be a bunch of brainwashed sheep and do what our corrupt school system has taught us that we live in a free country and we should put our hands over our heart and sing out loud those  propaganda words the LAND OF THE FREE when it is the land of the oppressed,yeah thats the ticket,lets all put our hand over our heart and sing those propaganda words.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
Props to Pittsburgh 78, West Point, 3 tours of duty, respecter of our flag and country.  We should all be # 78 this week and next.....


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they walked off the team? Burned their contracts?
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would do that? No matter what happens their contracts guarantee they get paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cowards protest?
> 
> That's what it looks like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never saw a coward protest anything.
> 
> You need to get some new glasses.
Click to expand...


Yeah, get someone else to do your protest. 

Refusing to play, lose pay, now that's money where your mouth is. What you posted is coward speak.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they walked off the team? Burned their contracts?
> 
> Nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would do that? No matter what happens their contracts guarantee they get paid.
Click to expand...


----------



## Weatherman2020

I love watching leftists defend the 1%.


----------



## Pop23

LA RAM FAN said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help.  What they are saying is they won't be buying any more tickets because they don't approve of the disrespect for our flag.  I won't be buying a Steelers jersey today. Or tomorrow...
> Unless it is the jersey of the 1 Pittsburgh player that had the intestinal fortitude to stand with his hand on his heart.
> When it comes to patriotism, our flag is more important to Americans than football players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't count on it. Most of us are darn sick of war and the money that goes into the MIC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah lets all be a bunch of brainwashed sheep and do what our corrupt school system has taught us that we live in a free country and we should put our hands over our heart and sing out loud those  propaganda words the LAND OF THE FREE when it is the land of the oppressed,yeah thats the ticket,lets all put our hand over our heart and sing those propaganda words.
Click to expand...


No one really cares that you leave.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's The Donald's fault that the racists hate America?  Did you drink the bleach when you tried to be blonde?
> 
> 
> 
> He who opens the can of worms did not necessarily make the worms or the can.  He opens it, letting forth whatever stinking rotten crap is inside.  It was a minor issue until Trump made it a PRESSING NATIONAL ISSUE that everyone seems to need to feel passionately about.  It is all that was on the telly all day yesterday.  It is ridiculous media hype.
> Anyone who says those six NFL players who were protesting are "racist" are basing their argument on a ridiculous presumption anyway.  Now Trump is saying first responders are also "patriots?"  They are heroes, but there's a difference between a patriot and a hero.  The man is truly full of shit and you are wasting your time trying to shore up his arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not racists.  It's not disrespectful.  And your argument about gun manufacturers makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists since it's all about how BLACKS are treated.  Fuck everyone else...just me and mine.  Kneeling or staying in the locker room is disrespectful - OR are you saying they are kneeling as a show of respect?  Your move...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, in the economic system, in the social sphere, then they will have nothing to complain about.  Why SHOULDN'T they be focused on "me and mine?"  It's what the whole thing is about.
> 
> You and I are going to disagree on whether it is disrespectful, Pupps.  Saying it back and forth ain't gonna change that.
Click to expand...


"....when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, blah blah blah...."

OMG.


Can you provided any laws that single out blacks???


Of course you can't.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

The Irish Ram said:


> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..



The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.

Guess what lefties? You're the minority


----------



## Old Rocks

LOL  Stupid 'Conservatives' are going to be reduced to swilling their beer while watching re-runs of Howdy Doody if they continue to hate every athlete that disagrees with the treasonous fat senile old orange clown.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tigerred59 said:


> *Listen, if every single white person in this country, refuse to support the NFL and NBA, prices will decrease and maybe us little people can attend the games in support...that I would love. Keep in mind the fake hair weave business takes in billions each years and that's just from black women....trust me, we go the coins to keep them alive...so bye bitches!!*



americans SHOULD have stopped supporting the NFL years ago when shady brady and his asshole coach Bill BeliCHEAT tainted the great sport and created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal. what a lot of people in the sports section are in denial on is that it is the CHEATRIOTS organization on WHY the NFL ratings are down big time  because the FACTS are that it was SIX years ago when the ratings really started taking a big nosedive.This was WAY before kapernick started doing all this. 

this helped it of course but it started way before kapernick got the ball rolling.lol. the fact the entire stadium booed that prick duing halftime two years ago at santa clara and the thursday night game was them being the only game in town,it doesnt take a genuis to see that the cheatriots have had a huge hand in the decling of the ratings as well.

sorry cheatriot fans.i know the truth hurts.


----------



## tigerred59

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize a lot of the players asked for a NFL boycott. You hill billys are dumber than you look.  Thanks for helping and burning your own money in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money may be burned, but what you simpletons cannot see is that no more money will be burned on this scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are typically poor retarded rednecks so I am sure you dont have any money left to burn now.
Click to expand...

*Ace, these piss poor white mf's who whine about having no money cause of Obama, got the nerve to burn up prized season NFL tickets.....I say, if you got that kind of money to burn, than clearly you got no issues...so why you pissed? Bottom line is this, the winter is coming, football is on the horizon and these fake burn up ticket fools will be front and center.*


----------



## airplanemechanic

iceberg said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when the stands are 1/2 full, or 1/2 empty (trying to cover both sides) - they care.
Click to expand...


If you pay 10,000 dollars for a ticket and don't show up, they DON'T care.

Just ask the airlines.


----------



## MindWars

OldLady said:


> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.



I am stunned I see you said " Fuck" lmfao you go girl you are pissed heheheh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SassyIrishLass said:


> Actions have consequences ....
> 
> *Report: NFL Ratings Crash to New Lows on CBS for Week 2*
> 
> NFL's Ratings Crash to New Lows on CBS for Second Week



yeah baby.


----------



## Weatherman2020

PoliticalChic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He who opens the can of worms did not necessarily make the worms or the can.  He opens it, letting forth whatever stinking rotten crap is inside.  It was a minor issue until Trump made it a PRESSING NATIONAL ISSUE that everyone seems to need to feel passionately about.  It is all that was on the telly all day yesterday.  It is ridiculous media hype.
> Anyone who says those six NFL players who were protesting are "racist" are basing their argument on a ridiculous presumption anyway.  Now Trump is saying first responders are also "patriots?"  They are heroes, but there's a difference between a patriot and a hero.  The man is truly full of shit and you are wasting your time trying to shore up his arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not racists.  It's not disrespectful.  And your argument about gun manufacturers makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists since it's all about how BLACKS are treated.  Fuck everyone else...just me and mine.  Kneeling or staying in the locker room is disrespectful - OR are you saying they are kneeling as a show of respect?  Your move...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, in the economic system, in the social sphere, then they will have nothing to complain about.  Why SHOULDN'T they be focused on "me and mine?"  It's what the whole thing is about.
> 
> You and I are going to disagree on whether it is disrespectful, Pupps.  Saying it back and forth ain't gonna change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "....when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, blah blah blah...."
> 
> OMG.
> 
> 
> Can you provided any laws that single out blacks???
> 
> 
> Of course you can't.
Click to expand...

Well we all know the ratio of blacks to whites in prison shows a bias towards blacks. 

The fact men fill 90% of prisons is irrelevant because shut up.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

airplanemechanic said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when the stands are 1/2 full, or 1/2 empty (trying to cover both sides) - they care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you pay 10,000 dollars for a ticket and don't show up, they DON'T care.
> 
> Just ask the airlines.
Click to expand...


Not true, revenue is heavily projected on concession, parking, souvenirs, etc.

Nearby businesses also take a hit


----------



## JimBowie1958

The Irish Ram said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help.  What they are saying is they won't be buying any more tickets because they don't approve of the disrespect for our flag.  I won't be buying a Steelers jersey today. Or tomorrow...
> Unless it is the jersey of the 1 Pittsburgh player that had the intestinal fortitude to stand with his hand on his heart.
> When it comes to patriotism, our flag is more important to Americans than football players.
Click to expand...


If NFL management does not put an end to this bullshit, I am going to record me burning all my NFL  horse shit and posting it on FB.

Fuck the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

airplanemechanic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until now I had a good opinion of Trump but he can go fuck himself now.He is no differerent than that mass murderer HELLERY,same as her,he does not believe in free speech.
> 
> Everytime they play the national anthem,it makes me sick and nauseating that I leave and go to the restroom at that point and that is BECAUSE the words in that song are the biggest bullshit propaganda the part where they sing the words- THE LAND OF THE FREE.
> 
> We have been brainwashed our whole lives to believe this is a free country.that is the biggest bullshit lie taught in our corrupt schools in american history.we are the land of the OPPRESSED. We are one of the most oppressed countries in the world.a facist dictatership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by all means if you dont like it here, GTFO. Go to North Korea, who is less oppressed than we are, according to you. Maybe you could stop by Iran on the way there.
> 
> And in 2 days when you have an eye opening about how good you have it here, don't come back. Because you wore out your welcome.
Click to expand...


sorry but i am not a coward like you are,.If everybody was like you there would be no patriots out there who took a stand against government corruption and changed things the corruption in our government such as martin luther king and that black lady who had courage to not go to the back of the bus where all blacks had to back in the 50's. i rather follow their example and stand up and take a stance against government corruption and try and fight evil instead of cowardly running from it coward.


----------



## JimBowie1958

SassyIrishLass said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when the stands are 1/2 full, or 1/2 empty (trying to cover both sides) - they care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you pay 10,000 dollars for a ticket and don't show up, they DON'T care.
> 
> Just ask the airlines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true, revenue is heavily projected on concession, parking, souvenirs, etc.
> 
> Nearby businesses also take a hit
Click to expand...


Airplaneface is not really capable of understanding your points, Sassy.

But it is good you keep exposing his stupidity as it further illustrates the mental bankruptcy of most libs.


----------



## iceberg

airplanemechanic said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when the stands are 1/2 full, or 1/2 empty (trying to cover both sides) - they care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you pay 10,000 dollars for a ticket and don't show up, they DON'T care.
> 
> Just ask the airlines.
Click to expand...

i can't think of a single time the NFL oversold and counted on pissing off people in order to still have a seat "somewhere" for an NFL fan.

"i know you paid for the 50 yard line but we sold that seat 4 times. we do have section 303 row ZZ available, please take the long hike to the top of the stadium..."

yea, that will "fly" well.

if you're gonna make an analogy, make a good one.


----------



## MindWars

*NFL fans around the country are burning their gear after hundreds of players kneeled, sat or stayed in the locker room during the performance of the National Anthem.*


The End of the NFL?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

iceberg said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when the stands are 1/2 full, or 1/2 empty (trying to cover both sides) - they care.
Click to expand...


I dont know about that. You would think that to be correct but ever since that asshole evil prick owner of the niners Jed York moved them out of SF and into santa clara where they now have no fan support there because the idiot catered to all the wealty bigwigs out there instead of taking care of the blue collar fans in SF that supported them through thick and thin in SF,they are only getting half filled empty stadiums there because the niner faithful have been priced out of the tickets and cannot afford them so they are not going to the games and as a result,they are getting half empty stadiums all the time.

people like to use the lame excuse that because they are losing that they are not supporting them,yeah right,thats why they were ALWAYS packed in SF even when they were horrible and the joke of the league for over 10 years.

you would think that he would swallow his pride and admit he made  mistake and talk about bringing them back to SF if that was the case but he doesnt seem to care about having a half empty stadium though.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Old Rocks said:


> LOL  Stupid 'Conservatives' are going to be reduced to swilling their beer while watching re-runs of Howdy Doody if they continue to hate every athlete that disagrees with the treasonous fat senile old orange clown.




"...hate every athlete..."

Gads, you're a dunce.


----------



## harmonica

so they  don't think protesting is ok, American, etc  unless it's for* their* cause--per Charlottesville


----------



## iceberg

LA RAM FAN said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when the stands are 1/2 full, or 1/2 empty (trying to cover both sides) - they care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know about that. You would think that to be correct but ever since that asshole evil prick owner of the niners Jed York moved them out of SF and into santa clara where they now have no fan support there because the idiot catered to all the wealty bigwigs out there instead of taking care of the blue collar fans in SF that supported them through thick and thin in SF,they are only getting half filled empty stadiums there because the niner faithful have been priced out of the tickets and cannot afford them so they are not going to the games and as a result,they are getting half empty stadiums all the time.
> 
> people like to use the lame excuse that because they are losing that they are not supporting them,yeah right,thats why they were ALWAYS packed in SF even when they were horrible and the joke of the league for over 10 years.
> 
> you would think that he would swallow his pride and admit he made  mistake and talk about bringing them back to SF if that was the case but he doesnt seem to care about having a half empty stadium though.
Click to expand...

SF is just odd. moving the stadium really made no sense. 9'er fans that i know are pretty damn loyal. but it does hurt even this cowboys fan to see the 9'er stadium 1/2 empty.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Asclepias said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL - No Fans Left
> 
> 
> 
> good stuff
Click to expand...


another more better name for them is the NO FAN LOYALTY league.I wish fans would take the same stance I have of not supporting the corrupt NFL cartel because these asshole owners dont give a shit about the fans or the history of the game or tradition putting shiny brand new stadiums ahead of all that because they are such greedy selfish assholes who would kill their OWN MOTHERS if it meant they would profit in the millions from it. 

That is the main reason I wont support the NFL is because of this bullshit of the chargers going to LA when LA already had a team.the one team that does belong there,the rams.and now the raiders talking about going to vegas. proof it NEEDS to be called -the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE

I know how hurtful it was for me when I lost the Rams from LA  so my heart goes out to the fans in SD and in oakland who have to go through this crap because they asshole owners put money ahead of history.

i wont support a league like that anymore as everyone should not.

the people who think it is no big deal obviously never had their team taken away from them,when it happens to you,you then understand how depressing it is.Its like losing a girlfriend you were loyal to and devoted your life to leaving you for another man.i t has that same affect.

I know firsthand how the people in SD and oakland feel and i wont be  part of it anymore.


----------



## Old Rocks

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
Click to expand...

Polls

*Polling Data*
*Poll* *Date* *Sample* *Favorable* *Unfavorable* *Spread*
RCP Average 8/8 - 9/20 -- 39.8 55.6 -15.8
CNN 9/17 - 9/20 RV 43 55 -12
NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 9/14 - 9/18 900 A 39 49 -10
Economist/YouGov 9/17 - 9/19 1292 RV 41 55 -14
FOX News 8/27 - 8/29 1006 RV 44 55 -11
IBD/TIPP 8/23 - 8/31 905 A 38 58 -20
Quinnipiac 8/17 - 8/22 1514 RV 36 60 -24
PPP (D) 8/18 - 8/21 887 RV 39 55 -16
GWU/Battleground 8/13 - 8/17 1000 RV 42 55 -13
Marist 8/8 - 8/12 883 RV 36 58 -22
All Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable Polling Data

Double digit disapproval, hardly an indication of a majority of Americans supporting the treasonous fat senile old orange clown. Seems you love polls only when they back your bigotry.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Old Rocks said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls
> 
> *Polling Data*
> *Poll* *Date* *Sample* *Favorable* *Unfavorable* *Spread*
> RCP Average 8/8 - 9/20 -- 39.8 55.6 -15.8
> CNN 9/17 - 9/20 RV 43 55 -12
> NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 9/14 - 9/18 900 A 39 49 -10
> Economist/YouGov 9/17 - 9/19 1292 RV 41 55 -14
> FOX News 8/27 - 8/29 1006 RV 44 55 -11
> IBD/TIPP 8/23 - 8/31 905 A 38 58 -20
> Quinnipiac 8/17 - 8/22 1514 RV 36 60 -24
> PPP (D) 8/18 - 8/21 887 RV 39 55 -16
> GWU/Battleground 8/13 - 8/17 1000 RV 42 55 -13
> Marist 8/8 - 8/12 883 RV 36 58 -22
> All Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable Polling Data
> 
> Double digit disapproval, hardly an indication of a majority of Americans supporting the treasonous fat senile old orange clown. Seems you love polls only when they back your bigotry.
Click to expand...


BBbbuuutt TRUUUMP!!!!!!

Stop annoying me ya old ck sucker. You're the loons who buy into polls, not me now choke on that one. Crazy old fucker


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Asclepias said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL is going to learn a hard lesson and that is you don't take on the President of the United States period, and turning down a invitation to the White House shows how stupid these jigs are. I disliked Obama but if invited to the White House to meet him your damn right I would have been there. The NFL is going to lose this battle bigtime.
> 
> 
> 
> screw Drumpf. No one wants to go to the WH to see his silly pathetic ass. Like Lebron said. Going to WH was an honor until Drumpfs monkey ass moved in.
Click to expand...


That just proves how stupid Lebron is the fact he is ignorant to the fact that Obama is just as much of a mass murderer as Bush is.

If Lebron ever took two hours of his time sometime to watch the movie THE OBAMA DECEPTION,he would see the proof in the pudding with his own eyes how Obama is every bit as corrupt as Bush is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ZZ PUPPS said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only those T lovers  who think whatever he says is good and whatever he does is just great. Most Americans support the kneelers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about most americans,I dont think thats accurate,there are a lot of brainwashed sheep in america who are brainwashed zombies that dont get it that we dont live in a free country so i doubt thats true that most americans support them,the PATRIOTS support the kneelers  though.
> 
> If not saluting a corrupt and evil government with criminals that run the country in washington is disreaspecting the national anthem,than I am damn proud of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true commie anarchist.
Click to expand...


spoken like one of the brainwashed sheep in america who thinks it is a free country.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Old Rocks said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls
> 
> *Polling Data*
> *Poll* *Date* *Sample* *Favorable* *Unfavorable* *Spread*
> RCP Average 8/8 - 9/20 -- 39.8 55.6 -15.8
> CNN 9/17 - 9/20 RV 43 55 -12
> NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 9/14 - 9/18 900 A 39 49 -10
> Economist/YouGov 9/17 - 9/19 1292 RV 41 55 -14
> FOX News 8/27 - 8/29 1006 RV 44 55 -11
> IBD/TIPP 8/23 - 8/31 905 A 38 58 -20
> Quinnipiac 8/17 - 8/22 1514 RV 36 60 -24
> PPP (D) 8/18 - 8/21 887 RV 39 55 -16
> GWU/Battleground 8/13 - 8/17 1000 RV 42 55 -13
> Marist 8/8 - 8/12 883 RV 36 58 -22
> All Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable Polling Data
> 
> Double digit disapproval, hardly an indication of a majority of Americans supporting the treasonous fat senile old orange clown. Seems you love polls only when they back your bigotry.
Click to expand...

Same polls that Hillary was the next Prez.


----------



## tigerred59

LA RAM FAN said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, if every single white person in this country, refuse to support the NFL and NBA, prices will decrease and maybe us little people can attend the games in support...that I would love. Keep in mind the fake hair weave business takes in billions each years and that's just from black women....trust me, we go the coins to keep them alive...so bye bitches!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> americans SHOULD have stopped supporting the NFL years ago when shady brady and his asshole coach Bill BeliCHEAT tainted the great sport and created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal. what a lot of people in the sports section are in denial on is that it is the CHEATRIOTS organization on WHY the NFL ratings are down big time  because the FACTS are that it was SIX years ago when the ratings really started taking a big nosedive.This was WAY before kapernick started doing all this.  this helped it of course but it started way before kapernick got the ball rolling.lol. the fact the entire stadium booed that prick duing halftime two years ago at santa clara and the thursday night game was them being the only game in town,it doesnt take a genuis to see that the cheatriots have had a huge hand in the decling of the ratings as well.
> 
> sorry cheatriot fans.i know the truth hurts.
Click to expand...

*Trust me, this winter when all hell breaks loose and with below temperature numbers, you hicks will not only enjoy football, you'll reek of its scent*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MindWars said:


> *NFL fans around the country are burning their gear after hundreds of players kneeled, sat or stayed in the locker room during the performance of the National Anthem.*
> 
> 
> The End of the NFL?



Lets hope so baby.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

iceberg said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when the stands are 1/2 full, or 1/2 empty (trying to cover both sides) - they care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know about that. You would think that to be correct but ever since that asshole evil prick owner of the niners Jed York moved them out of SF and into santa clara where they now have no fan support there because the idiot catered to all the wealty bigwigs out there instead of taking care of the blue collar fans in SF that supported them through thick and thin in SF,they are only getting half filled empty stadiums there because the niner faithful have been priced out of the tickets and cannot afford them so they are not going to the games and as a result,they are getting half empty stadiums all the time.
> 
> people like to use the lame excuse that because they are losing that they are not supporting them,yeah right,thats why they were ALWAYS packed in SF even when they were horrible and the joke of the league for over 10 years.
> 
> you would think that he would swallow his pride and admit he made  mistake and talk about bringing them back to SF if that was the case but he doesnt seem to care about having a half empty stadium though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SF is just odd. moving the stadium really made no sense. 9'er fans that i know are pretty damn loyal. but it does hurt even this cowboys fan to see the 9'er stadium 1/2 empty.
Click to expand...


Thats cool hearing that even a Cowboy fan hates it and thinks it is so stupid.

oh and dont forget the chargers going to LA where they are experiencing the same outcome the Rams did when they were in st louis the majority of their years there,half empty stadiums with most the crowd being from the opposing team,how did that one work out for the NFL?  that was easily the most retarded the thing the NFL did was allowing that move.

I did not think the NFL would ever do anything so asinine and retarded as that was back then but boy was i ever wrong.The niners going there and the chargers now going to LA,they dont ever learn from their mistakes and I dont see the league being around too much longer as a result.  you just dont take team that has been in its city so long over 50 years and just leave like that.

 I was happy as hell that the Rams came back to LA obviously last year and things were getting back to normal but as i said earlier,i wont support this corrupt organization anymore.I dont want no part of a cartel that treats their fans like shit as they do and are constantly allowed time after time to get away with it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Old Rocks said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Polls
> 
> *Polling Data*
> *Poll* *Date* *Sample* *Favorable* *Unfavorable* *Spread*
> RCP Average 8/8 - 9/20 -- 39.8 55.6 -15.8
> CNN 9/17 - 9/20 RV 43 55 -12
> NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 9/14 - 9/18 900 A 39 49 -10
> Economist/YouGov 9/17 - 9/19 1292 RV 41 55 -14
> FOX News 8/27 - 8/29 1006 RV 44 55 -11
> IBD/TIPP 8/23 - 8/31 905 A 38 58 -20
> Quinnipiac 8/17 - 8/22 1514 RV 36 60 -24
> PPP (D) 8/18 - 8/21 887 RV 39 55 -16
> GWU/Battleground 8/13 - 8/17 1000 RV 42 55 -13
> Marist 8/8 - 8/12 883 RV 36 58 -22
> All Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable Polling Data
> 
> Double digit disapproval, hardly an indication of a majority of Americans supporting the treasonous fat senile old orange clown. Seems you love polls only when they back your bigotry.
Click to expand...


nice work,you guys were playing checkmate and you ended up saying checkmate to the poster.doubt that poster will be mature enough to admit defeat though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tigerred59 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, if every single white person in this country, refuse to support the NFL and NBA, prices will decrease and maybe us little people can attend the games in support...that I would love. Keep in mind the fake hair weave business takes in billions each years and that's just from black women....trust me, we go the coins to keep them alive...so bye bitches!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> americans SHOULD have stopped supporting the NFL years ago when shady brady and his asshole coach Bill BeliCHEAT tainted the great sport and created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal. what a lot of people in the sports section are in denial on is that it is the CHEATRIOTS organization on WHY the NFL ratings are down big time  because the FACTS are that it was SIX years ago when the ratings really started taking a big nosedive.This was WAY before kapernick started doing all this.  this helped it of course but it started way before kapernick got the ball rolling.lol. the fact the entire stadium booed that prick duing halftime two years ago at santa clara and the thursday night game was them being the only game in town,it doesnt take a genuis to see that the cheatriots have had a huge hand in the decling of the ratings as well.
> 
> sorry cheatriot fans.i know the truth hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trust me, this winter when all hell breaks loose and with below temperature numbers, you hicks will not only enjoy football, you'll reek of its scent*
Click to expand...


I WILL enjoy COLLEGE football.I wont deny that.


----------



## jknowgood

OldLady said:


> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.


Has nothing to do with race.


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> *Fuck Trump, Trump supporters and their hatred......who gives a fuck about you  people*


A lot of brothers are fixing to be poor brothers if they keep it up. People watch football to get away from politics. They should stand because this great man made the ultimate sacrifice for him to be free.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Fitting meme...


----------



## jknowgood

jknowgood said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuck Trump, Trump supporters and their hatred......who gives a fuck about you  people*
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of brothers are fixing to be poor brothers if they keep it up. People watch football to get away from politics. They should stand because this great man made the ultimate sacrifice for him to be free.View attachment 151277
Click to expand...

Black and whites make the sacrifice together. So keep your race card to yourself.


----------



## iceberg

LA RAM FAN said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when the stands are 1/2 full, or 1/2 empty (trying to cover both sides) - they care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know about that. You would think that to be correct but ever since that asshole evil prick owner of the niners Jed York moved them out of SF and into santa clara where they now have no fan support there because the idiot catered to all the wealty bigwigs out there instead of taking care of the blue collar fans in SF that supported them through thick and thin in SF,they are only getting half filled empty stadiums there because the niner faithful have been priced out of the tickets and cannot afford them so they are not going to the games and as a result,they are getting half empty stadiums all the time.
> 
> people like to use the lame excuse that because they are losing that they are not supporting them,yeah right,thats why they were ALWAYS packed in SF even when they were horrible and the joke of the league for over 10 years.
> 
> you would think that he would swallow his pride and admit he made  mistake and talk about bringing them back to SF if that was the case but he doesnt seem to care about having a half empty stadium though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SF is just odd. moving the stadium really made no sense. 9'er fans that i know are pretty damn loyal. but it does hurt even this cowboys fan to see the 9'er stadium 1/2 empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats cool hearing that even a Cowboy fan hates it and thinks it is so stupid.
> 
> oh and dont forget the chargers going to LA where they are experiencing the same outcome the Rams did when they were in st louis the majority of their years there,half empty stadiums with most the crowd being from the opposing team,how did that one work out for the NFL?  that was easily the most retarded the thing the NFL did was allowing that move.
> 
> I did not think the NFL would ever do anything so asinine and retarded as that was back then but boy was i ever wrong.The niners going there and the chargers now going to LA,they dont ever learn from their mistakes and I dont see the league being around too much longer as a result.  you just dont take team that has been in its city so long over 50 years and just leave like that.
> 
> I was happy as hell that the Rams came back to LA obviously last year and things were getting back to normal but as i said earlier,i wont support this corrupt organization anymore.I dont want no part of a cartel that treats their fans like shit as they do and are constantly allowed time after time to get away with it.
Click to expand...

a friend of mine from LA said a HUGE reason no one goes is the area where the stadium is. west hollywood apparently has a "diamond" stadium being built that should be interesting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fitting meme...



Now if only baseball and basketball players would follow their lead.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Also boycott the products that are advertised during the Racist NFL Protester games.
The dumb racist NFL Kneelers won't get until they feel it in their pockets.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Yep I agree, but burning already-purchased tickets won't do it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Boycott products that are endorsed by the Racist NFL Kneelers*


----------



## OldLady

PoliticalChic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He who opens the can of worms did not necessarily make the worms or the can.  He opens it, letting forth whatever stinking rotten crap is inside.  It was a minor issue until Trump made it a PRESSING NATIONAL ISSUE that everyone seems to need to feel passionately about.  It is all that was on the telly all day yesterday.  It is ridiculous media hype.
> Anyone who says those six NFL players who were protesting are "racist" are basing their argument on a ridiculous presumption anyway.  Now Trump is saying first responders are also "patriots?"  They are heroes, but there's a difference between a patriot and a hero.  The man is truly full of shit and you are wasting your time trying to shore up his arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not racists.  It's not disrespectful.  And your argument about gun manufacturers makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists since it's all about how BLACKS are treated.  Fuck everyone else...just me and mine.  Kneeling or staying in the locker room is disrespectful - OR are you saying they are kneeling as a show of respect?  Your move...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, in the economic system, in the social sphere, then they will have nothing to complain about.  Why SHOULDN'T they be focused on "me and mine?"  It's what the whole thing is about.
> 
> You and I are going to disagree on whether it is disrespectful, Pupps.  Saying it back and forth ain't gonna change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "....when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, blah blah blah...."
> 
> OMG.
> 
> 
> Can you provided any laws that single out blacks???
> 
> 
> Of course you can't.
Click to expand...

OMG.  You think this is about LAWS?  smh


----------



## airplanemechanic

These people signed contracts. Whether or not you go, whether or not you buy hot dogs and t shirts, they get paid.

You're not hurting them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

airplanemechanic said:


> These people signed contracts. Whether or not you go, whether or not you buy hot dogs and t shirts, they get paid.
> 
> You're not hurting them.



Future contracts will depend on available funds...keep pissing off the people providing the funds

Leftists never see the end game


----------



## airplanemechanic

So you hurt FUTURE people in the NFL, but the people who are actually kneeling, you're not hurting them.

So is the point just to hurt someone, doesn't really matter who?


----------



## RealDave

MindWars said:


> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.


  You assholes disrespected this country when you elected a business cheat. liar accused child rapist, bigot, woman groper, Russia lover  & fraud to be President of the United States.,

Fuck you & your false patriotism.


----------



## RealDave

Asclepias said:


> Looks like its working.



How stupid is that.  This has nothing to do with the NFL.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

airplanemechanic said:


> So you hurt FUTURE people in the NFL, but the people who are actually kneeling, you're not hurting them.
> 
> So is the point just to hurt someone, doesn't really matter who?



It's my money, if I refuse to spend it on idiots doing this bullshit that is MY choice


----------



## airplanemechanic

Of course its your choice. Have at it. But you're not hurting those who are pissing you off. Just wondering if you even realized that but guess not.


----------



## MindWars

RealDave said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> You assholes disrespected this country when you elected a business cheat. liar accused child rapist, bigot, woman groper, Russia lover  & fraud to be President of the United States.,
> 
> Fuck you & your false patriotism.
Click to expand...



Fuck you too and your indoctrinated pathetic Obama kiss ass self.  

Your reaction is that of the Dumbass syndrome.


----------



## ph3iron

MindWars said:


> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.


Any numbers?
NO?
ONE?
Why don't you post the guys burning his dumb Nazi BB hat.?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

airplanemechanic said:


> Of course its your choice. Have at it. But you're not hurting those who are pissing you off. Just wondering if you even realized that but guess not.



Are you always  this freaking stupid? Think hard now...if I and thousands or hundreds of thousands choose to do it then the revenue dries up....who gets hurt now, Einstein?

You're clueless on this one


----------



## ph3iron

MindWars said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> You assholes disrespected this country when you elected a business cheat. liar accused child rapist, bigot, woman groper, Russia lover  & fraud to be President of the United States.,
> 
> Fuck you & your false patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too and your indoctrinated pathetic Obama kiss ass self.
> 
> Your reaction is that of the Dumbass syndrome.
Click to expand...

Where did you get your foul mouth from again?
No wonder you don't even know the def of liberal.
Sucking off you socialist VA SS Medicare benefits?
You never admit to it


----------



## airplanemechanic

I watch the game for the game, I'm usually so busy I don't even turn the game on until some time into the 1st quarter so this doesn't bother me. I just don't care. I look the game of football, played it as a child, love it as an adult.


----------



## MindWars

ph3iron said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> You assholes disrespected this country when you elected a business cheat. liar accused child rapist, bigot, woman groper, Russia lover  & fraud to be President of the United States.,
> 
> Fuck you & your false patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too and your indoctrinated pathetic Obama kiss ass self.
> 
> Your reaction is that of the Dumbass syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get your foul mouth from again?
> No wonder you don't even know the def of liberal.
> Sucking off you socialist VA SS Medicare benefits?
> You never admit to it
Click to expand...


I got it from fkrs like you


----------



## airplanemechanic

SassyIrishLass said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its your choice. Have at it. But you're not hurting those who are pissing you off. Just wondering if you even realized that but guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you always  this freaking stupid? Think hard now...if I and thousands or hundreds of thousands choose to do it then the revenue dries up....who gets hurt now, Einstein?
> 
> You're clueless on this one
Click to expand...


Not the people on the field who have signed contracts and will get paid no matter what, Einstein.


----------



## MindWars

ph3iron said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> Any numbers?
> NO?
> ONE?
> Why don't you post the guys burning his dumb Nazi BB hat.?
Click to expand...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

airplanemechanic said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its your choice. Have at it. But you're not hurting those who are pissing you off. Just wondering if you even realized that but guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you always  this freaking stupid? Think hard now...if I and thousands or hundreds of thousands choose to do it then the revenue dries up....who gets hurt now, Einstein?
> 
> You're clueless on this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the people on the field who have signed contracts and will get paid no matter what, Einstein.
Click to expand...


THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> They're not racists.  It's not disrespectful.  And your argument about gun manufacturers makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists since it's all about how BLACKS are treated.  Fuck everyone else...just me and mine.  Kneeling or staying in the locker room is disrespectful - OR are you saying they are kneeling as a show of respect?  Your move...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, in the economic system, in the social sphere, then they will have nothing to complain about.  Why SHOULDN'T they be focused on "me and mine?"  It's what the whole thing is about.
> 
> You and I are going to disagree on whether it is disrespectful, Pupps.  Saying it back and forth ain't gonna change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "....when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, blah blah blah...."
> 
> OMG.
> 
> 
> Can you provided any laws that single out blacks???
> 
> 
> Of course you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we all know the ratio of blacks to whites in prison shows a bias towards blacks.
> 
> The fact men fill 90% of prisons is irrelevant because shut up.
Click to expand...

You are correct....most criminals are men.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SassyIrishLass said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its your choice. Have at it. But you're not hurting those who are pissing you off. Just wondering if you even realized that but guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you always  this freaking stupid? Think hard now...if I and thousands or hundreds of thousands choose to do it then the revenue dries up....who gets hurt now, Einstein?
> 
> You're clueless on this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the people on the field who have signed contracts and will get paid no matter what, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Click to expand...


You think that is funny Hairy Back? Really? You're no veteran you lying sack


----------



## airplanemechanic

Dude, I'm not supporting these people kneeling. I'm not supporting anything I'm simply saying that you burning tickets you already bought arent hurting people on the field who have signed contracts. You saying "think" doesn't change that. A contract is a contract, the only way their contract would be voided was if they would get kicked off the team or their team go bankrupt. Kneeling for the anthem won't get them kicked off the team.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its your choice. Have at it. But you're not hurting those who are pissing you off. Just wondering if you even realized that but guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you always  this freaking stupid? Think hard now...if I and thousands or hundreds of thousands choose to do it then the revenue dries up....who gets hurt now, Einstein?
> 
> You're clueless on this one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the people on the field who have signed contracts and will get paid no matter what, Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that is funny Hairy Back? Really? You're no veteran you lying sack
Click to expand...

I laugh at you....thinking the two things are linked.   The Soldier is a great hero......perhaps he's having a chuckle at your expense also.....


----------



## SassyIrishLass

airplanemechanic said:


> Dude, I'm not supporting these people kneeling. I'm not supporting anything I'm simply saying that you burning tickets you already bought arent hurting people on the field who have signed contracts. You saying "think" doesn't change that. A contract is a contract, the only way their contract would be voided was if they would get kicked off the team or their team go bankrupt. Kneeling for the anthem won't get them kicked off the team.



If you're responding to me learn quote....dude


----------



## airplanemechanic

I'm responding to anyone who doesn't realize that this won't hurt anyone but future NFL players who quite possibly fully support Trump and stand gladly at their high school games.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

airplanemechanic said:


> I'm responding to anyone who doesn't realize that this won't hurt anyone but future NFL players who quite possibly fully support Trump and stand gladly at their high school games.



Good grief, you're all over the map....be gone


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
Spend up to a few hundred dollars buying tickets. Burn them in protest. Good idea.


----------



## bodecea

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Spend up to a few hundred dollars buying tickets. Burn them in protest. Good idea.


And they can buy a bunch of jerseys....and burn them.


----------



## airplanemechanic

SassyIrishLass said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm responding to anyone who doesn't realize that this won't hurt anyone but future NFL players who quite possibly fully support Trump and stand gladly at their high school games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, you're all over the map....be gone
Click to expand...


I'm not all over the map I'm very consistent. From day 1 I've said this will not hurt the people on the field that are kneeling. Please show me where I contradicted myself even once in this thread. 

Be gone yourself dumb fuck.


----------



## MindWars

*LIVE: URGENT WHITE HOUSE Press Briefing Amid NFL Anthem Protests LIVE STREAM 9/25/17*


----------



## Darkwind

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike, the only person who got his ass handed to him yesterday was Trump.  6 NFL players had taken a knee prior to the Trump Pronouncement.  Yesterday 150 refused to salute the flag.  Now people are burning their tickets and expensive NFL Jerseys?  Why didn't they do it before ?  Because this is now about supporting Trump saying that NFL players are sonuvabitches.  The black ones who protest, anyway.
> That's not American, either.  This is troubling.
Click to expand...

Maybe you'll get an idea of why they didn't do this before.


----------



## MindWars

Darkwind said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike, the only person who got his ass handed to him yesterday was Trump.  6 NFL players had taken a knee prior to the Trump Pronouncement.  Yesterday 150 refused to salute the flag.  Now people are burning their tickets and expensive NFL Jerseys?  Why didn't they do it before ?  Because this is now about supporting Trump saying that NFL players are sonuvabitches.  The black ones who protest, anyway.
> That's not American, either.  This is troubling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you'll get an idea of why they didn't do this before.
Click to expand...


Hahah it's going on all over the place

Today I burnt my Patriots Gear, NO MORE NFL
I will be showing full video today on the Launch of Libertyonetv.com
My show is from 5-6pm CST


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> They're not racists.  It's not disrespectful.  And your argument about gun manufacturers makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists since it's all about how BLACKS are treated.  Fuck everyone else...just me and mine.  Kneeling or staying in the locker room is disrespectful - OR are you saying they are kneeling as a show of respect?  Your move...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, in the economic system, in the social sphere, then they will have nothing to complain about.  Why SHOULDN'T they be focused on "me and mine?"  It's what the whole thing is about.
> 
> You and I are going to disagree on whether it is disrespectful, Pupps.  Saying it back and forth ain't gonna change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "....when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, blah blah blah...."
> 
> OMG.
> 
> 
> Can you provided any laws that single out blacks???
> 
> 
> Of course you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.  You think this is about LAWS?  smh
Click to expand...


So we agree....you've become our greatest source of Greenhouse gases?

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

OldLady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That's like blaming gun manufacturers when a terrorist uses one or the car makers when a drunk drives and kills.  The racists started the kneeling disrespectful shit and got called on it.  They deserve all the hell they catch and so does the NFL and advertisers if they support it.  REAL SIMPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> They're not racists.  It's not disrespectful.  And your argument about gun manufacturers makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are racists since it's all about how BLACKS are treated.  Fuck everyone else...just me and mine.  Kneeling or staying in the locker room is disrespectful - OR are you saying they are kneeling as a show of respect?  Your move...LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, in the economic system, in the social sphere, then they will have nothing to complain about.  Why SHOULDN'T they be focused on "me and mine?"  It's what the whole thing is about.
> 
> You and I are going to disagree on whether it is disrespectful, Pupps.  Saying it back and forth ain't gonna change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "....when blacks are treated like whites, by the justice system, blah blah blah...."
> 
> OMG.
> 
> 
> Can you provided any laws that single out blacks???
> 
> 
> Of course you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.  You think this is about LAWS?  smh
Click to expand...




For your edification....and remediation...you might want to review this plan, one that works for every race....with no exceptions:

" The Brookings Institution has spent a great deal of effort studying this issue.
And presidential candidate Rick Santorum has been quoting their findings on the campaign trail.
Brookings whittled down a lot of analysis into *three simple rules. You can avoid poverty by:*

1. Graduating from high school.

2. Waiting to get married until after 21 and do not have children till after being married.

3. Having a full-time job.


*If you do all those three things, your chance of falling into poverty is just 2 percent .*Meanwhile, you’ll have a 74 percent chance of being in the middle class.

*Applies to everyone*
These rules apply to all races and ethnic groups. Breaking these rules is becoming more commonplace, unfortunately, for all racial groups."
Three rules for staying out of poverty




There is no racism in this country....'else why would the most successful, highest income, highest educational attainment be found in a race which isn't white.


Wise up.


----------



## RealDave

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Boycott products that are endorsed by the Racist NFL Kneelers*


 So, wanting unarmed members of your race not to be murdered by police is racist?


----------



## RealDave

MindWars said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> You assholes disrespected this country when you elected a business cheat. liar accused child rapist, bigot, woman groper, Russia lover  & fraud to be President of the United States.,
> 
> Fuck you & your false patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too and your indoctrinated pathetic Obama kiss ass self.
> 
> Your reaction is that of the Dumbass syndrome.
Click to expand...


You can run & hide all you want.  But you voted for business cheat, liar, accused child raping, admitted woman groper, fraud, and draft dodger.


----------



## harmonica

someone please tell me what they are protesting? 
because if it's police brutality against blacks--that's unsubstantiated


----------



## airplanemechanic

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott products that are endorsed by the Racist NFL Kneelers*
> 
> 
> 
> So, wanting unarmed members of your race not to be murdered by police is racist?
Click to expand...


Since when is being armed a requirement for a cop to use deadly force? 

In Louisiana if you break into someones house or car you can be shot dead, I don't care if you're carrying a stuffed bunny.


----------



## The Derp

MindWars said:


> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag*.



No one cares what those people do.  Burn your tickets.  Burn your jerseys.  You're the idiots who spent money buying them.  

SMH.


----------



## PoliticalChic

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott products that are endorsed by the Racist NFL Kneelers*
> 
> 
> 
> So, wanting unarmed members of your race not to be murdered by police is racist?
Click to expand...



I used to think you couldn't be this stupid.....but, you can.


Perhaps you'd care to explain this phenomenon, RealDumb:

*"In Brownsville, Brooklyn, the per capita shooting rate is 81 times higher than in nearby Bay Ridge, Brooklyn*—the first neighborhood predominantly black, the second neighborhood predominantly white and Asian. As a result, police presence and use of proactive tactics are much higher in Brownsville than in Bay Ridge.

This incidence of crime means that innocent black men have a much higher chance than innocent white men of being stopped by the police because they match the description of a suspect. This is not something the police choose. It is a reality..."            The Danger of the “Black Lives Matter” Movement



*Again?*

*'In Brownsville, Brooklyn, the per capita shooting rate is 81 times higher than in nearby Bay Ridge, Brooklyn*—the first neighborhood predominantly black, the second neighborhood predominantly white and Asian.'


Brownsville population, ......60,000

Bay Ridge population.......70,000


And this:
"*Standard anti-cop ideology, whether emanating from the ACLU or the academy,[or Barack Obama] holds that law enforcement actions are raci*st..."

You've learned to parrot that fabrication well, RealDumb


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott products that are endorsed by the Racist NFL Kneelers*
> 
> 
> 
> So, wanting unarmed members of your race not to be murdered by police is racist?
Click to expand...


Most Democrats are horrible racist cretins.
It is extremely rare that the Police murder a suspect. What is racist about the NFL player protest is that more than half of the suspects who are killed by the police are White and the Racist Democrats do not care about those suspects. If interracial murder was actually an issue for Democrats then they need to look inward first.

(Sydney Morning Herald), Justice Department Statistics: Blacks commit more than 50 times the number of violent interracial crimes as Whites commit………. The American Press would never print that because it goes against their left wing narrative.


----------



## harmonica

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott products that are endorsed by the Racist NFL Kneelers*
> 
> 
> 
> So, wanting unarmed members of your race not to be murdered by police is racist?
Click to expand...

1. they are NOT murdered--they are justifiably shot in self defense....the courts/justice system has ruled on this
..you have less information than they do
2. they are NOT shot because of their skin color--if you can prove otherwise, I'll protest with you
3.you/blacks/BLM are not even human are you?? you must be like the Six Million Dollar Man, Bruce Lee, James Bond--because after some criminal  RAMMED your car, took you on a chase, you would NOT draw your weapon....
..you would talk nicely to the CRIMINAL--and, magically, he would comply !!!!!!  
--or maybe you would use karate--or a kick like James Bond--because you would deal with the CRIMINAL differently than all the other cops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they are not MURDERED--
ASterling and KScott had weapons
MBrown attacked the cop


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
I just burned one of my Green Bay Packer kitchen magnets, in protest.
`


----------



## harmonica

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott products that are endorsed by the Racist NFL Kneelers*
> 
> 
> 
> So, wanting unarmed members of your race not to be murdered by police is racist?
Click to expand...

so you were there--at all these incidents and saw what happened  YES OR NO??


----------



## Darkwind

bodecea said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> Spend up to a few hundred dollars buying tickets. Burn them in protest. Good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> And they can buy a bunch of jerseys....and burn them.
Click to expand...




Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Spend up to a few hundred dollars buying tickets. Burn them in protest. Good idea.


This is about the least thought out post I've seen so far.

So, if you purchased a ticket to something months in advance, and the discovered that the people who you trusted to entertain you decided they were going to do something you completely detested, you'd still go.  Right?

This crap started out as a stunt and now the sheep in the NFL is following suit.  A few here and there and most people can overlook it.  Staying in locker rooms, standing only for another country's anthem, and disrespecting fans and people who have given their all for this nation, is just a bit too much for people who actually love this country.

They only true idiots here are those supporting the NFL.


----------



## harmonica

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boycott products that are endorsed by the Racist NFL Kneelers*
> 
> 
> 
> So, wanting unarmed members of your race not to be murdered by police is racist?
Click to expand...

AND, they have looooong criminal records!
they wouldn't be a threat, would they???   they are going to act like law abiding citizens--right??!!!!!!???
I wouldn't care if they were white, black, yellow ,blue--I feel better know a lifetime criminal is dead


----------



## airplanemechanic

Yea I definitely am against the NFL guys kneeling, but my love of the game itself and my lack of desire to destroy something I've paid for with my own money keeps me from burning anything I own.


----------



## Tilly

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I just burned one of my Green Bay Packer kitchen magnets, in protest.
> `


How did that work out?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MODS: Please merge this thread with all of the other "trump supporters acting retarded" threads.  thank you.


----------



## Windparadox

Tilly said:


> How did that work out?


`
It got rather charred but still held its magnetic attraction. I have a refrigerator full of kitchen magnets though.


----------



## Tilly

Windparadox said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did that work out?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> It got rather charred but still held its magnetic attraction. I have a refrigerator full of kitchen magnets though.
Click to expand...

That's strange, since they usually won't burn but they do lose their magnetism. Are you telling porkies?


----------



## Moonglow

MindWars said:


> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.


That was kinda stupid to pay for a ticket then burn it, they already have his money...


----------



## Moonglow

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

97-year-old WWII vet goes viral after 'taking a knee' to support NFL players




John Middlemas is a WWII vet who supports the NFL players who are protesting. (Photo via @brennanmgilmore)


----------



## Windparadox

Tilly said:


> . Are you telling porkies?


`
I'm not familiar with that term. But then again I live in a state where adults wear foam replicas of a wedge of brick cheese on their heads.


----------



## Moonglow

Windparadox said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Are you telling porkies?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> I'm not familiar with that term. But then again I live in a state where adults wear foam replicas of a wedge of brick cheese on their heads.
Click to expand...

And crackers on their ears?


----------



## hjmick




----------



## MindWars

Real Americans don’t give a sh*t about whiny, privileged multi-millionaire brats and their tedious, tiresome virtue signalling.

lol


----------



## Oldstyle

Gee, I'm going to have to miss people like Odell Beckham pretending to urinate on the field?  How WILL I survive without the NFL?  (eye roll)

I wonder what the NFL owners will do when the ratings for their sport fall so low that they can no longer extort ridiculous TV contracts from the networks?  Will they and the players be intelligent enough to realize that they're killing the goose that laid the golden eggs?


----------



## busybee01

Trump supporters are burning their tickets. Trump supporters are rednecks and rubes who are too stupid to realize they are being conned. We ought to take every Trump supporter and put them on a deserted isle. Or maybe we could put them in 1 state and fence off the state so none of them can escape. They should be familiar with burning since they were probably burning crosses.


----------



## busybee01

MindWars said:


> Real Americans don’t give a sh*t about whiny, privileged multi-millionaire brats and their tedious, tiresome virtue signalling.
> 
> lol



Real Americans don't support Trump. Trump is a privileged multi-millionaire brat. What he needs is a good spanking.


----------



## busybee01

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> You so full of crap you stink! The NFL losers started this crap and now they are getting their ass handed to them for disrespecting America, the flag and American service men and women. With Trump we have a person in the white house that isn't afraid to stand up to the America haters. You are more used to having apologist ass kissers in the WH!
Click to expand...


Trump elevated this by engaging in name calling. The fact is this was isolated before he escalated it. The fact is that Trump disrespects America and the flag by calling them names and demanding they be fired. He also imposes his politics on the military same as Obama. He does not respect the military.


----------



## busybee01

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
Click to expand...


61% believe that they should not be fired. Trump is in the minority on that.


----------



## busybee01

JimBowie1958 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these stupid people burning their tickets realize they're only hurting themselves? They PAID FOR the ticket, which means the NFL got their money. They could give a rats ass whether you attend or not.
> 
> God some people are so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me help.  What they are saying is they won't be buying any more tickets because they don't approve of the disrespect for our flag.  I won't be buying a Steelers jersey today. Or tomorrow...
> Unless it is the jersey of the 1 Pittsburgh player that had the intestinal fortitude to stand with his hand on his heart.
> When it comes to patriotism, our flag is more important to Americans than football players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If NFL management does not put an end to this bullshit, I am going to record me burning all my NFL  horse shit and posting it on FB.
> 
> Fuck the NFL.
Click to expand...


Fuck you. 

Since I am off next Sunday, I will watch a NFL game.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

busybee01 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 61% believe that they should not be fired. Trump is in the minority on that.
Click to expand...


Whatever....annoyingbee


----------



## The Irish Ram

Those men were at work.  They were hired to do a job.  Let them 
co-miserate  on Twitter.  No one was taking a knee at McDonald's, because they were at work too....


----------



## busybee01

LA RAM FAN said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL is going to learn a hard lesson and that is you don't take on the President of the United States period, and turning down a invitation to the White House shows how stupid these jigs are. I disliked Obama but if invited to the White House to meet him your damn right I would have been there. The NFL is going to lose this battle bigtime.
> 
> 
> 
> screw Drumpf. No one wants to go to the WH to see his silly pathetic ass. Like Lebron said. Going to WH was an honor until Drumpfs monkey ass moved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just proves how stupid Lebron is the fact he is ignorant to the fact that Obama is just as much of a mass murderer as Bush is.
> 
> If Lebron ever took two hours of his time sometime to watch the movie THE OBAMA DECEPTION,he would see the proof in the pudding with his own eyes how Obama is every bit as corrupt as Bush is.
Click to expand...


Some kook film. Obamas may have been too liberal but neither he nor Bush was corrupt. Trump is corrupt.


----------



## busybee01

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Also boycott the products that are advertised during the Racist NFL Protester games.
> The dumb racist NFL Kneelers won't get until they feel it in their pockets.



You are the dumb racist.


----------



## busybee01

MindWars said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> You assholes disrespected this country when you elected a business cheat. liar accused child rapist, bigot, woman groper, Russia lover  & fraud to be President of the United States.,
> 
> Fuck you & your false patriotism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you too and your indoctrinated pathetic Obama kiss ass self.
> 
> Your reaction is that of the Dumbass syndrome.
Click to expand...


Fuck you racist pig. There were plenty of good people that could have been the nominee. Trump won a plurality not a majority. You are the dumbass.


----------



## busybee01

SassyIrishLass said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 61% believe that they should not be fired. Trump is in the minority on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever....annoyingbee
Click to expand...


At least I don't use the image of a cross to spew your hatred. Piggyirishlass.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

busybee01 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 61% believe that they should not be fired. Trump is in the minority on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever....annoyingbee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't use the image of a cross to spew your hatred. Piggyirishlass.
Click to expand...


You'll live. Unfortunately 

How's that?


----------



## Oldstyle

busybee01 said:


> Trump supporters are burning their tickets. Trump supporters are rednecks and rubes who are too stupid to realize they are being conned. We ought to take every Trump supporter and put them on a deserted isle. Or maybe we could put them in 1 state and fence off the state so none of them can escape. They should be familiar with burning since they were probably burning crosses.



You obviously don't know much about Trump's supporters.  I'm from Massachusetts...have two college degrees and have run businesses for almost four decades before retiring.  I'm neither a "redneck" nor a "rube" and yet I voted for Donald Trump!  Why?  Because he was the best choice of the two we were given.  

As for your plan to separate conservatives from all of you "progressive" liberals?  Massachusetts is probably the most liberal State in the US and has been for a long...long...time!  If you look at the history of the State you'll notice something quite astounding though, Busybee!  The citizens of Massachusetts elect Republicans to be their Governor and run their State on a regular basis.  Do you know why?  I'll give you a hint...it's because the people from Massachusetts may be liberal on social issues...but they're also intelligent enough to realize that liberals don't govern well.  They spend too much...they tax too much...they don't make the trains run on time!  So before you put all of us conservatives on your "deserted isle" you'd best give some serious thought as to who's going to show up to do all of the hard work that goes into making systems work!


----------



## TomParks

busybee01 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL is going to learn a hard lesson and that is you don't take on the President of the United States period, and turning down a invitation to the White House shows how stupid these jigs are. I disliked Obama but if invited to the White House to meet him your damn right I would have been there. The NFL is going to lose this battle bigtime.
> 
> 
> 
> screw Drumpf. No one wants to go to the WH to see his silly pathetic ass. Like Lebron said. Going to WH was an honor until Drumpfs monkey ass moved in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just proves how stupid Lebron is the fact he is ignorant to the fact that Obama is just as much of a mass murderer as Bush is.
> 
> If Lebron ever took two hours of his time sometime to watch the movie THE OBAMA DECEPTION,he would see the proof in the pudding with his own eyes how Obama is every bit as corrupt as Bush is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some kook film. Obamas may have been too liberal but neither he nor Bush was corrupt. Trump is corrupt.
Click to expand...


Another troll to the ignore list....makes about 4 today


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oldstyle said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters are burning their tickets. Trump supporters are rednecks and rubes who are too stupid to realize they are being conned. We ought to take every Trump supporter and put them on a deserted isle. Or maybe we could put them in 1 state and fence off the state so none of them can escape. They should be familiar with burning since they were probably burning crosses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know much about Trump's supporters.  I'm from Massachusetts...have two college degrees and have run businesses for almost four decades before retiring.  I'm neither a "redneck" nor a "rube" and yet I voted for Donald Trump!  Why?  Because he was the best choice of the two we were given.
> 
> As for your plan to separate conservatives from all of you "progressive" liberals?  Massachusetts is probably the most liberal State in the US and has been for a long...long...time!  If you look at the history of the State you'll notice something quite astounding though, Busybee!  The citizens of Massachusetts elect Republicans to be their Governor and run their State on a regular basis.  Do you know why?  I'll give you a hint...it's because the people from Massachusetts may be liberal on social issues...but they're also intelligent enough to realize that liberals don't govern well.  They spend too much...they tax too much...they don't make the trains run on time!  So before you put all of us conservatives on your "deserted isle" you'd best give some serious thought as to who's going to show up to do all of the hard work that goes into making systems work!
Click to expand...

They elect liberal Reublicans.


----------



## Oldstyle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters are burning their tickets. Trump supporters are rednecks and rubes who are too stupid to realize they are being conned. We ought to take every Trump supporter and put them on a deserted isle. Or maybe we could put them in 1 state and fence off the state so none of them can escape. They should be familiar with burning since they were probably burning crosses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know much about Trump's supporters.  I'm from Massachusetts...have two college degrees and have run businesses for almost four decades before retiring.  I'm neither a "redneck" nor a "rube" and yet I voted for Donald Trump!  Why?  Because he was the best choice of the two we were given.
> 
> As for your plan to separate conservatives from all of you "progressive" liberals?  Massachusetts is probably the most liberal State in the US and has been for a long...long...time!  If you look at the history of the State you'll notice something quite astounding though, Busybee!  The citizens of Massachusetts elect Republicans to be their Governor and run their State on a regular basis.  Do you know why?  I'll give you a hint...it's because the people from Massachusetts may be liberal on social issues...but they're also intelligent enough to realize that liberals don't govern well.  They spend too much...they tax too much...they don't make the trains run on time!  So before you put all of us conservatives on your "deserted isle" you'd best give some serious thought as to who's going to show up to do all of the hard work that goes into making systems work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They elect liberal Reublicans.
Click to expand...


Gee, Fort...folks on the left accused Mitt Romney of being a hardcore conservative when he ran for President!  Now you're claiming he was really a liberal?  The truth is that Massachusetts tends to elect moderate Republicans.  But they're STILL Republicans!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oldstyle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters are burning their tickets. Trump supporters are rednecks and rubes who are too stupid to realize they are being conned. We ought to take every Trump supporter and put them on a deserted isle. Or maybe we could put them in 1 state and fence off the state so none of them can escape. They should be familiar with burning since they were probably burning crosses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know much about Trump's supporters.  I'm from Massachusetts...have two college degrees and have run businesses for almost four decades before retiring.  I'm neither a "redneck" nor a "rube" and yet I voted for Donald Trump!  Why?  Because he was the best choice of the two we were given.
> 
> As for your plan to separate conservatives from all of you "progressive" liberals?  Massachusetts is probably the most liberal State in the US and has been for a long...long...time!  If you look at the history of the State you'll notice something quite astounding though, Busybee!  The citizens of Massachusetts elect Republicans to be their Governor and run their State on a regular basis.  Do you know why?  I'll give you a hint...it's because the people from Massachusetts may be liberal on social issues...but they're also intelligent enough to realize that liberals don't govern well.  They spend too much...they tax too much...they don't make the trains run on time!  So before you put all of us conservatives on your "deserted isle" you'd best give some serious thought as to who's going to show up to do all of the hard work that goes into making systems work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They elect liberal Reublicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Fort...folks on the left accused Mitt Romney of being a hardcore conservative when he ran for President!  Now you're claiming he was really a liberal?  The truth is that Massachusetts tends to elect moderate Republicans.  But they're STILL Republicans!
Click to expand...

"folks on the left accused Mitt Romney of being a hardcore conservative when he ran for President!"

Because he shifted hard right to win the primary.  He was liberal, for a Republican. "moderate republican"... I'm fine with that phrase, too


----------



## jknowgood

airplanemechanic said:


> So you hurt FUTURE people in the NFL, but the people who are actually kneeling, you're not hurting them.
> 
> So is the point just to hurt someone, doesn't really matter who?


I'm done a 40 year cowboys fan, done. Sad day.


----------



## airplanemechanic

A cowboys fan? You were done before you started! LOL


----------



## xotoxi

MindWars said:


> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.



Burning stuff that you spent hundreds of dollars?  Real stupid Americans I'd say.

I hope that these people realize that when you burn an NFL jersey, the NFL still gets to keep the $150 you paid for it.


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist
Click to expand...

^^^ an idiot who's already spent thousands of dollars on NFL merchandise and will spend thousands more in the future when this all passes and he wants to wear a jersey on game day.


----------



## airplanemechanic

xotoxi said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burning stuff that you spent hundreds of dollars?  Real stupid Americans I'd say.
> 
> I hope that these people realize that when you burn an NFL jersey, the NFL still gets to keep the $150 you paid for it.
Click to expand...


It's ok, I was called all kinds of names for pointing this out on one of the first pages of this thread earlier today.


----------



## Asclepias

Looks like the Cowboys took a knee as well.  The whole damn NFL thinks Drumpf is a pathetic embarrassment to mankind.!!!


----------



## airplanemechanic

Pretty sad day when millionaires protest their own country. 

If they don't like it here they can move out. At their own expense since they have more money than god, most of them.


----------



## Gracie

OldLady said:


> Is there any fucking possibility whatsoever that we could focus on something more important than a few people who chose not to salute the flag for political reasons?  Look at what a circus this is becoming.  It is ALL about race, too, beneath all the patriotism bullshit.  Dang that Pres. opening this can of worms over and over.


So, its Trumps fault again. Ok. eyeroll


----------



## Asclepias

airplanemechanic said:


> Pretty sad day when millionaires protest their own country.
> 
> If they don't like it here they can move out. At their own expense since they have more money than god, most of them.


Or they could stay and talk shit you cant do anything about because youre poor.


----------



## airplanemechanic

The national anthem is about a country, not a president. 

If they don't like the country, they need to leave the country. They won't leave because they know they got it real damn good here. 

Why not go to NK where, if you take a knee during their anthem, your head parts from your body very quickly?


----------



## Asclepias

airplanemechanic said:


> The national anthem is about a country, not a president.
> 
> If they don't like the country, they need to leave the country. They won't leave because they know they got it real damn good here.
> 
> Why not go to NK where, if you take a knee during their anthem, your head parts from your body very quickly?



The national anthem is also about killing slaves fighting to be free.

Even if they didnt like the country they are going to stay here and change it or give indigestion to those that want them to leave.

Because they were born here and you cant make them go to NK.


----------



## airplanemechanic

They can be fined or ejected from the game for not standing. It's in the NFL game operations manual. 

Does the NFL Require Players to Stand for the National Anthem?



> The National Anthem must be played prior to every NFL game, and all players must be on the sideline for the National Anthem.
> 
> _*During the National Anthem, players on the field and bench area should stand at attention, face the flag, hold helmets in their left hand, and refrain from talking.*_ The home team should ensure that the American flag is in good condition. It should be pointed out to players and coaches that we continue to be judged by the public in this area of respect for the flag and our country._* Failure to be on the field by the start of the National Anthem may result in discipline, such as fines, suspensions, and/or the forfeiture of draft choice(s) for violations of the above, including first offenses.*_



So no, they do NOT have a right to kneel. They should be ejected from the game for not following the rules.


----------



## Asclepias

airplanemechanic said:


> No, I tell them if they don't like it here, go somewhere where people really ARE oppressed.
> 
> They'll experience real oppression and come crying back and would gladly stand for the anthem.


But you arent the judge of how oppressed one person is over another. Furthermore another person being more oppressed has jack shit to do with the point. You deal with your situation of being oppressed first.  Thats like allowing someone to rape your wife because your neighbors wife is being killed.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I tell them if they don't like it here, go somewhere where people really ARE oppressed.
> 
> They'll experience real oppression and come crying back and would gladly stand for the anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> But you arent the judge of how oppressed one person is over another. Furthermore another person being more oppressed has jack shit to do with the point. You deal with your situation of being oppressed first.  Thats like allowing someone to rape your wife because your neighbors wife is being killed.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter. They are required to stand by the NFL. When they signed the contract that keeps them employed, they agree to follow the rules. One of them is to stand for the Anthem. They refuse, they should be suspended and fined.

The National Anthem must be played prior to every NFL game, and all players must be on the sideline for the National Anthem.

During the National Anthem, players on the field and bench area should stand at attention, face the flag, hold helmets in their left hand, and refrain from talking. The home team should ensure that the American flag is in good condition. It should be pointed out to players and coaches that we continue to be judged by the public in this area of respect for the flag and our country. Failure to be on the field by the start of the National Anthem may result in discipline, such as fines, suspensions, and/or the forfeiture of draft choice(s) for violations of the above, including first offenses.


----------



## Asclepias

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I tell them if they don't like it here, go somewhere where people really ARE oppressed.
> 
> They'll experience real oppression and come crying back and would gladly stand for the anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> But you arent the judge of how oppressed one person is over another. Furthermore another person being more oppressed has jack shit to do with the point. You deal with your situation of being oppressed first.  Thats like allowing someone to rape your wife because your neighbors wife is being killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. They are required to stand by the NFL. When they signed the contract that keeps them employed, they agree to follow the rules. One of them is to stand for the Anthem. They refuse, they should be suspended and fined.
Click to expand...

Show me this rule.  Why isnt anyone enforcing it?


----------



## airplanemechanic

Already did, check the post number 236. 

Does the NFL Require Players to Stand for the National Anthem?

The game operations manual is very clear. They are not required to hold their hands over their hearts, but are required to stand. By the words of the manual, not standing for the anthem is disrespectful to the flag and the country. And I agree.

The NFL is not enforcing their own rules. They should be boycotted 100%. Disbanded even.


----------



## Asclepias

airplanemechanic said:


> Already did, check the post number 236.
> 
> Does the NFL Require Players to Stand for the National Anthem?
> 
> The game operations manual is very clear. They are not required to hold their hands over their hearts, but are required to stand. By the words of the manual, not standing for the anthem is disrespectful to the flag and the country. And I agree.
> 
> The NFL is not enforcing their own rules. They should be boycotted 100%. Disbanded even.



So why isnt the NFL enforcing the rule?


----------



## airplanemechanic

I don't know, what do I look like, the NFL? Ask them, not me.

I mean the rulebook says they MAY be fined and suspended. Means the NFL can choose not to, which they are doing. Doesn't change the fact that they are breaking a rule and their own rulebook states its disrespectful to the country and the flag not to stand.


----------



## Asclepias

airplanemechanic said:


> I don't know, what do I look like, the NFL? Ask them, not me.
> 
> I mean the rulebook says they MAY be fined and suspended. Means the NFL can choose not to, which they are doing. Doesn't change the fact that they are breaking a rule and their own rulebook states its disrespectful to the country and the flag not to stand.


Oh It says "may". So its not really a rule. Its a statement with the threat of consequences determined by random perspective.


----------



## Oldstyle

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I tell them if they don't like it here, go somewhere where people really ARE oppressed.
> 
> They'll experience real oppression and come crying back and would gladly stand for the anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> But you arent the judge of how oppressed one person is over another. Furthermore another person being more oppressed has jack shit to do with the point. You deal with your situation of being oppressed first.  Thats like allowing someone to rape your wife because your neighbors wife is being killed.
Click to expand...


Are we having a 'Worst Analogy Of All Time" contest and nobody told me?  Only a world class idiot such as yourself, Milkweed...could turn a protest about the flag into your wife getting raped!  Seriously...what is wrong with you?  You can't possibly walk around in real life and spout this nonsense! They'd put you in a padded room!


----------



## busybee01

SassyIrishLass said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wide awake and have no wish.  There are lots of things to do on Sunday.  My income doesn't depend on how well my team is supported.  Players are cutting off their noses to spite their faces.  And it is showing.  While my nose is still intact..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 61% believe that they should not be fired. Trump is in the minority on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever....annoyingbee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't use the image of a cross to spew your hatred. Piggyirishlass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll live. Unfortunately
> 
> How's that?
Click to expand...


I'll live and I will fight Trump until my last breath.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

busybee01 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left tards love their polls, a Reuters poll reveled 72% of Americans think it's unpatriotic to kneel like these fools are doing.
> 
> Guess what lefties? You're the minority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61% believe that they should not be fired. Trump is in the minority on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever....annoyingbee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I don't use the image of a cross to spew your hatred. Piggyirishlass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll live. Unfortunately
> 
> How's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll live and I will fight Trump until my last breath.
Click to expand...


It's futile and you'll only die worn out


----------



## busybee01

airplanemechanic said:


> Pretty sad day when millionaires protest their own country.
> 
> If they don't like it here they can move out. At their own expense since they have more money than god, most of them.



They are not protesting America. They are protesting Trump's attacks on them. If anyone should move out, it is Trump. He divides America for his political gain.


----------



## busybee01

airplanemechanic said:


> Already did, check the post number 236.
> 
> Does the NFL Require Players to Stand for the National Anthem?
> 
> The game operations manual is very clear. They are not required to hold their hands over their hearts, but are required to stand. By the words of the manual, not standing for the anthem is disrespectful to the flag and the country. And I agree.
> 
> The NFL is not enforcing their own rules. They should be boycotted 100%. Disbanded even.



If the wording is right then it says "may" not "will". "May" means that they could but are not required to.


----------



## KissMy

*I'm sick of all the police & military worshiping! Most are covering for their fellow thugs in uniform. They steal over $6,000 a year from every home in the USA! Criminals have never taken close to that much. Soldiers & police jobs are safer than those that put food on your table & a roof over your head. They aren't even a top 10 dangerous jobs. Hell cab drivers get shot more than police & soldiers! Fuckin soldiers go overseas for a few months & then sponge off us hard working citizens for life! They GET FREE SHIT EVERYWHERE! They don't pay taxes, get free healthcare, education, pensions & cheap loans, insurance & food just to name a few! It's time for me to stop saying the pledge & anthem & start flipping the bird!*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

People from the hometowns are weighing in.  The players don't like that a bit.

Steelers' Ramon Foster: 'We Didn't Ask For This'

They have family back in those towns.


----------



## MindWars

busybee01 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sad day when millionaires protest their own country.
> 
> If they don't like it here they can move out. At their own expense since they have more money than god, most of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not protesting America. They are protesting Trump's attacks on them. If anyone should move out, it is Trump. He divides America for his political gain.
Click to expand...


And those who Protest against Trump protest the DISRESPECT that  is given to our soldiers, our veterans, and what American stands for if they no respect for them they have no respect for ANYBODY let alone their Country. 
That's a leftist sold MSM BS LINE " protesting Trump" 

FK them assholes.............They are ANTI AMERICAN  little bitches who are no  different than ANTIFA only they beat their wives instead.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RealDave said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.
> 
> 
> 
> You assholes disrespected this country when you elected a business cheat. liar accused child rapist, bigot, woman groper, Russia lover  & fraud to be President of the United States.,
> 
> Fuck you & your false patriotism.
Click to expand...


fraud to be president of the united states? that sir would describe EVERY president we have had since reagan since everyone starting with him was a mass murderer and have all put a lighter to the constitution.


----------



## Asclepias

Tipsycatlover said:


> People from the hometowns are weighing in.  The players don't like that a bit.
> 
> Steelers' Ramon Foster: 'We Didn't Ask For This'
> 
> They have family back in those towns.


Its almost amazing your dumb ass didnt take the time to read your own link. 

“If you choose not to watch it, we hate to lose you but we want to play football right now. We’ll deal with everything else when we can.”


----------



## airplanemechanic

busybee01 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, check the post number 236.
> 
> Does the NFL Require Players to Stand for the National Anthem?
> 
> The game operations manual is very clear. They are not required to hold their hands over their hearts, but are required to stand. By the words of the manual, not standing for the anthem is disrespectful to the flag and the country. And I agree.
> 
> The NFL is not enforcing their own rules. They should be boycotted 100%. Disbanded even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the wording is right then it says "may" not "will". "May" means that they could but are not required to.
Click to expand...


Read the link. It doesn't say they may stand, it says they may be fined. It says they should stand facing the flag, holding their helmets in their left hand.


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## jasonnfree

KissMy said:


> *I'm sick of all the police & military worshiping! Most are covering for their fellow thugs in uniform. They steal over $6,000 a year from every home in the USA! Criminals have never taken close to that much. Soldiers & police jobs are safer than those that put food on your table & a roof over your head. They aren't even a top 10 dangerous jobs. Hell cab drivers get shot more than police & soldiers! Fuckin soldiers go overseas for a few months & then sponge off us hard working citizens for life! They GET FREE SHIT EVERYWHERE! They don't pay taxes, get free healthcare, education, pensions & cheap loans, insurance & food just to name a few! It's time for me to stop saying the pledge & anthem & start flipping the bird!*



You never really cared for the flag  anyway, did you?   So if you're ever in trouble like someone trying to break into your house, then call a cabdriver instead of a cop.


----------



## pullURpantsup

Asclepias said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use the word nigga. I even use it from time to time. Hes Black.
Click to expand...

So, blacks can use the N-word but whites can't?
Where does the black privilege end?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

MindWars said:


> Americans Nationwide Burn NFL Tickets, Shirts in Solidarity With Trump
> 
> *Americans across the country are burning shirts and tickets in protest against NFL players disrespecting the national anthem and the U.S. flag.
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah we told you fk with the people and see what happens.. Bye bye to your millions lazy asses.
> 
> This is what real American lovers do.



No it's not. REAL Americans put the US Constitution before partisan politics. A real American president wouldn't shit in the constitution HE SWORE TO PROTECT.

You know what else REAL AMERICANS would do?

They would burn their silly ass shirts to protest the US "president" throwing one of his tantrums while more than 3million (American) people are struggling to survive. 

US governors are doing what pino trump can't/won't.

BTW, I suspect you didn't mean to write what "American lovers" would do.

And finally, post a legit link.

.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## WinterBorn

So these people are burning tickets and gear they paid for, in order to cost the NFL money?  Wow.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> So these people are burning tickets and gear they paid for, in order to cost the NFL money?  Wow.


Lol, no, silly, it is to cost the NFL public relations and thus advertising revenues.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So these people are burning tickets and gear they paid for, in order to cost the NFL money?  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, no, silly, it is to cost the NFL public relations and thus advertising revenues.
Click to expand...


If it keeps up it WILL cost them.  But burning tickets and shirts you already paid for cost the NFL nothing.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> If it keeps up it WILL cost them.  But burning tickets and shirts you already paid for cost the NFL nothing.


but the videos add up to a lot of bad PR for the NFL and that will cost them money.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it keeps up it WILL cost them.  But burning tickets and shirts you already paid for cost the NFL nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> but the videos add up to a lot of bad PR for the NFL and that will cost them money.
Click to expand...


Eh, it will cost them some money.   But the attention span of the American public is pretty short.  Then guys will hear about what a great game they missed, or their friends will be watching the game and they will be back.

I am a college football fan, so its not a biggie to me.


----------



## KissMy

3.5 million US citizens dying in Puerto Rico for over a week & Trumptards freaking out about someone not saluting the flag. 10,000 containers full of life saving fuel, equipment & supplies stacked up at Puerto Rico's ports & Trump thinks waving the Jones Act a week later will fix it. Dumbass failed to get trucks, aircraft carriers, helicopters in position to distribute those supplies rotting on docks,


----------



## busybee01

MindWars said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sad day when millionaires protest their own country.
> 
> If they don't like it here they can move out. At their own expense since they have more money than god, most of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not protesting America. They are protesting Trump's attacks on them. If anyone should move out, it is Trump. He divides America for his political gain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those who Protest against Trump protest the DISRESPECT that  is given to our soldiers, our veterans, and what American stands for if they no respect for them they have no respect for ANYBODY let alone their Country.
> That's a leftist sold MSM BS LINE " protesting Trump"
> 
> FK them assholes.............They are ANTI AMERICAN  little bitches who are no  different than ANTIFA only they beat their wives instead.
Click to expand...


FK you asshole. You are ANTI-AMERICAN assholes who are no different than NAZIS. Trump just cheats on his wives.


----------



## busybee01

KissMy said:


> 3.5 million US citizens dying in Puerto Rico for over a week & Trumptards freaking out about someone not saluting the flag. 10,000 containers full of life saving fuel, equipment & supplies stacked up at Puerto Rico's ports & Trump thinks waving the Jones Act a week later will fix it. Dumbass failed to get trucks, aircraft carriers, helicopters in position to distribute those supplies rotting on docks,



Of course. Trump is the ultimate con artist and the rubes buy his garbage just like Hitler's supporters did. The Nazis burned books and Trumptards burn NFL jerseys. Not much difference.


----------



## airplanemechanic

KissMy said:


> 3.5 million US citizens dying in Puerto Rico for over a week & Trumptards freaking out about someone not saluting the flag. 10,000 containers full of life saving fuel, equipment & supplies stacked up at Puerto Rico's ports & Trump thinks waving the Jones Act a week later will fix it. Dumbass failed to get trucks, aircraft carriers, helicopters in position to distribute those supplies rotting on docks,



Link to proof of 3.5 million citizens dying in PR?


----------



## JimBowie1958

NFL Favorability Gets Nearly Cut In Half After Anthem Protests

Dropping from 30 percent to only 17 percent (among Trump supporters) in a week is a massive red flag for NFL management. Any smart businessman can look at those numbers and realize the league is now in full crisis mode.

The longer these protests go on the worse things are going get for the NFL, unless something changes. It’s also proof that Trump supporters are more likely to side with the president than the NFL, given the massive protests came after comments he made during an Alabama rally.


----------



## J.E.D

you idiots think a multimillion dollar industry will be brought down by a few people boycotting games and burning tickets they already paid for? Americans love football. The few protesters will hold their nose and swallow it as soon as the dust settles on this nonsensical kneeling faux-controversy. All of the people posting anti-NFL rants on Facebook will sheepishly come back to graze like nothing ever happened


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use the word nigga. I even use it from time to time. Hes Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, blacks can use the N-word but whites can't?
> Where does the black privilege end?
Click to expand...

Whites can use it if they dont mind getting an ass beating.

Black privilege begins and ends with being Black.  Mother Nature and god loves us.


----------



## pullURpantsup

Asclepias said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use the word nigga. I even use it from time to time. Hes Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, blacks can use the N-word but whites can't?
> Where does the black privilege end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites can use it if they dont mind getting an ass beating.
> 
> Black privilege begins and ends with being Black.  Mother Nature and god loves us.
Click to expand...

If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't leave voluntarily. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use the word nigga. I even use it from time to time. Hes Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, blacks can use the N-word but whites can't?
> Where does the black privilege end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites can use it if they dont mind getting an ass beating.
> 
> Black privilege begins and ends with being Black.  Mother Nature and god loves us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.
Click to expand...

This proves you whites are inferior monkeys. You never stop evolving. Mother Nature hates you and thats why she kills you with the sun.


----------



## MindWars

KissMy said:


> 3.5 million US citizens dying in Puerto Rico for over a week & Trumptards freaking out about someone not saluting the flag. 10,000 containers full of life saving fuel, equipment & supplies stacked up at Puerto Rico's ports & Trump thinks waving the Jones Act a week later will fix it. Dumbass failed to get trucks, aircraft carriers, helicopters in position to distribute those supplies rotting on docks,



No your MSM makes it seem that way. Sheep.


----------



## JimBowie1958

pullURpantsup said:


> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.



I realize you enjoy hurling shit back and forth with black racists, but all that results from it is that you stink and are covered in shit.

And Asslipias is probably nothing more than a sock account anyway.


----------



## pullURpantsup

Asclepias said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and look his HERO USED THE N word  such a shame isn't it.
> 
> *Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost*
> 
> Colin Kaepernick Fined For Using N-Word: REPORT | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> He can use the word nigga. I even use it from time to time. Hes Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, blacks can use the N-word but whites can't?
> Where does the black privilege end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites can use it if they dont mind getting an ass beating.
> 
> Black privilege begins and ends with being Black.  Mother Nature and god loves us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This proves you whites are inferior monkeys. You never stop evolving. Mother Nature hates you and thats why she kills you with the sun.
Click to expand...

That sounded like something an uneducated ghetto chimp would say.  Every time I talk to a negro on the internet, I feel like I need to shower afterwards.  Have you people ever smelled yourselves?  It's not good!


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can use the word nigga. I even use it from time to time. Hes Black.
> 
> 
> 
> So, blacks can use the N-word but whites can't?
> Where does the black privilege end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites can use it if they dont mind getting an ass beating.
> 
> Black privilege begins and ends with being Black.  Mother Nature and god loves us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This proves you whites are inferior monkeys. You never stop evolving. Mother Nature hates you and thats why she kills you with the sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounded like something an uneducated ghetto chimp would say.  Every time I talk to a negro on the internet, I feel like I need to shower afterwards.  Have you people ever smelled yourselves?  It's not good!
Click to expand...

Says the guy that smells like wet dog every time he gets damp. 

Lots of white women tell me I smell like chocolate.


----------



## pullURpantsup

JimBowie1958 said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you enjoy hurling shit back and forth with black racists, but all that results from it is that you stink and are covered in shit.
> 
> And Asslipias is probably nothing more than a sock account anyway.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm a white guy from Wisconsin, it's impossible for me to stink and be covered in shit.


----------



## pullURpantsup

Asclepias said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, blacks can use the N-word but whites can't?
> Where does the black privilege end?
> 
> 
> 
> Whites can use it if they dont mind getting an ass beating.
> 
> Black privilege begins and ends with being Black.  Mother Nature and god loves us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This proves you whites are inferior monkeys. You never stop evolving. Mother Nature hates you and thats why she kills you with the sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounded like something an uneducated ghetto chimp would say.  Every time I talk to a negro on the internet, I feel like I need to shower afterwards.  Have you people ever smelled yourselves?  It's not good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that smells like wet dog every time he gets damp.
> 
> Lots of white women tell me I smell like chocolate.
Click to expand...

Chocolate the day after it's been eaten.


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you enjoy hurling shit back and forth with black racists, but all that results from it is that you stink and are covered in shit.
> 
> And Asslipias is probably nothing more than a sock account anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm a white guy from Wisconsin, it's impossible for me to stink and be covered in shit.
Click to expand...

If youre white its just part of the norm that you stink and smell like wet dog shit.


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites can use it if they dont mind getting an ass beating.
> 
> Black privilege begins and ends with being Black.  Mother Nature and god loves us.
> 
> 
> 
> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This proves you whites are inferior monkeys. You never stop evolving. Mother Nature hates you and thats why she kills you with the sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounded like something an uneducated ghetto chimp would say.  Every time I talk to a negro on the internet, I feel like I need to shower afterwards.  Have you people ever smelled yourselves?  It's not good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy that smells like wet dog every time he gets damp.
> 
> Lots of white women tell me I smell like chocolate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chocolate the day after it's been eaten.
Click to expand...

Are you claiming white women love day old chocolate?


----------



## DumpTrump

LOL Yeah. Go right ahead. You've already shelled out the cash and now all those lucky people at the game don't have to deal with such vile anti-patriots.


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you enjoy hurling shit back and forth with black racists, but all that results from it is that you stink and are covered in shit.
> 
> And Asslipias is probably nothing more than a sock account anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm a white guy from Wisconsin, it's impossible for me to stink and be covered in shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre white its just part of the norm that you stink and smell like wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know, as a white person, I don't don't go around smelling wet dog shit.  I assume that living in the ghetto you're used to being around wet dog shit amongst other vile smelling things.
Click to expand...

Of course you smell like wet dog shit. Its genetic.  Well that and your ability to attract hair lice.


----------



## pullURpantsup

Asclepias said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Mother Nature and God loved black people they would have let you finish evolving.  Instead, they stopped you just short of retarded monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you enjoy hurling shit back and forth with black racists, but all that results from it is that you stink and are covered in shit.
> 
> And Asslipias is probably nothing more than a sock account anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm a white guy from Wisconsin, it's impossible for me to stink and be covered in shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre white its just part of the norm that you stink and smell like wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know, as a white person, I don't don't go around smelling wet dog shit.  I assume that living in the ghetto you're used to being around wet dog shit amongst other vile smelling things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you smell like wet dog shit. Its genetic.  Well that and your ability to attract hair lice.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't even know what wet dog shit smells like. As a human, I avoid smelling wet dog shit.


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you enjoy hurling shit back and forth with black racists, but all that results from it is that you stink and are covered in shit.
> 
> And Asslipias is probably nothing more than a sock account anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm a white guy from Wisconsin, it's impossible for me to stink and be covered in shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre white its just part of the norm that you stink and smell like wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know, as a white person, I don't don't go around smelling wet dog shit.  I assume that living in the ghetto you're used to being around wet dog shit amongst other vile smelling things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you smell like wet dog shit. Its genetic.  Well that and your ability to attract hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't even know what wet dog shit smells like. As a human, I avoid smelling wet dog shit.
Click to expand...

As a white boy you must be used to smelling like wet dog and wet dog shit. They say if you dont know what something smells like its because you are so used to it that it doesnt register.


----------



## Faun

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize you enjoy hurling shit back and forth with black racists, but all that results from it is that you stink and are covered in shit.
> 
> And Asslipias is probably nothing more than a sock account anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm a white guy from Wisconsin, it's impossible for me to stink and be covered in shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If youre white its just part of the norm that you stink and smell like wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know, as a white person, I don't don't go around smelling wet dog shit.  I assume that living in the ghetto you're used to being around wet dog shit amongst other vile smelling things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you smell like wet dog shit. Its genetic.  Well that and your ability to attract hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't even know what wet dog shit smells like. As a human, I avoid smelling wet dog shit.
Click to expand...

You only prove the axiom about not smelling your own shit. Wasn’t necessary, but thanks anyway.


----------



## pullURpantsup

Asclepias said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I'm a white guy from Wisconsin, it's impossible for me to stink and be covered in shit.
> 
> 
> 
> If youre white its just part of the norm that you stink and smell like wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know, as a white person, I don't don't go around smelling wet dog shit.  I assume that living in the ghetto you're used to being around wet dog shit amongst other vile smelling things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you smell like wet dog shit. Its genetic.  Well that and your ability to attract hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't even know what wet dog shit smells like. As a human, I avoid smelling wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a white boy you must be used to smelling like wet dog and wet dog shit. They say if you dont know what something smells like its because you are so used to it that it doesnt register.
Click to expand...

I don't know what wet dog shit smells like because white people don't have a habit of waking up on the floor of a crack house with their face in a puddle of wet dog shit the way negroes do.


----------



## Faun

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If youre white its just part of the norm that you stink and smell like wet dog shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know, as a white person, I don't don't go around smelling wet dog shit.  I assume that living in the ghetto you're used to being around wet dog shit amongst other vile smelling things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you smell like wet dog shit. Its genetic.  Well that and your ability to attract hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't even know what wet dog shit smells like. As a human, I avoid smelling wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a white boy you must be used to smelling like wet dog and wet dog shit. They say if you dont know what something smells like its because you are so used to it that it doesnt register.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what wet dog shit smells like because white people don't have a habit of waking up on the floor of a crack house with their face in a puddle of wet dog shit the way negroes do.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Who do you think you’re fooling??


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If youre white its just part of the norm that you stink and smell like wet dog shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know, as a white person, I don't don't go around smelling wet dog shit.  I assume that living in the ghetto you're used to being around wet dog shit amongst other vile smelling things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you smell like wet dog shit. Its genetic.  Well that and your ability to attract hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't even know what wet dog shit smells like. As a human, I avoid smelling wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a white boy you must be used to smelling like wet dog and wet dog shit. They say if you dont know what something smells like its because you are so used to it that it doesnt register.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what wet dog shit smells like because white people don't have a habit of waking up on the floor of a crack house with their face in a puddle of wet dog shit the way negroes do.
Click to expand...

Of course whites do. They are the largest demographic on crack and meth.  Besides you dont have to be a drug addict to smell like a wet dog. You do have to be white or a dog.  Tide even made a commercial about you.


"Now i dont smell like wet dog"


----------



## pullURpantsup

Asclepias said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know, as a white person, I don't don't go around smelling wet dog shit.  I assume that living in the ghetto you're used to being around wet dog shit amongst other vile smelling things.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you smell like wet dog shit. Its genetic.  Well that and your ability to attract hair lice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't even know what wet dog shit smells like. As a human, I avoid smelling wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a white boy you must be used to smelling like wet dog and wet dog shit. They say if you dont know what something smells like its because you are so used to it that it doesnt register.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what wet dog shit smells like because white people don't have a habit of waking up on the floor of a crack house with their face in a puddle of wet dog shit the way negroes do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course whites do. They are the largest demographic on crack and meth.  Besides you dont have to be a drug addict to smell like a wet dog. You do have to be white or a dog.  Tide even made a commercial about you.
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you smell like wet dog shit. Its genetic.  Well that and your ability to attract hair lice.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even know what wet dog shit smells like. As a human, I avoid smelling wet dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a white boy you must be used to smelling like wet dog and wet dog shit. They say if you dont know what something smells like its because you are so used to it that it doesnt register.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what wet dog shit smells like because white people don't have a habit of waking up on the floor of a crack house with their face in a puddle of wet dog shit the way negroes do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course whites do. They are the largest demographic on crack and meth.  Besides you dont have to be a drug addict to smell like a wet dog. You do have to be white or a dog.  Tide even made a commercial about you.
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That was pretty weak white boy. Hes talking about smokers smelling bad and your comparing that to Tide making a commercial validating my point? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Now i dont smell like wet dog"


----------



## Faun

Asclepias said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even know what wet dog shit smells like. As a human, I avoid smelling wet dog shit.
> 
> 
> 
> As a white boy you must be used to smelling like wet dog and wet dog shit. They say if you dont know what something smells like its because you are so used to it that it doesnt register.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what wet dog shit smells like because white people don't have a habit of waking up on the floor of a crack house with their face in a puddle of wet dog shit the way negroes do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course whites do. They are the largest demographic on crack and meth.  Besides you dont have to be a drug addict to smell like a wet dog. You do have to be white or a dog.  Tide even made a commercial about you.
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was pretty weak white boy. Hes talking about smokers smelling bad and your comparing that to Tide making a commercial validating my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
Click to expand...

That was very weak, you’re right. Lemme just say ... as a white guy, I apologize for him. He can’t really help himself. He’s a small-minded member of a small segment from the bowels of this nation and he’s an embarrassment to my race.


----------



## Asclepias

Faun said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white boy you must be used to smelling like wet dog and wet dog shit. They say if you dont know what something smells like its because you are so used to it that it doesnt register.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what wet dog shit smells like because white people don't have a habit of waking up on the floor of a crack house with their face in a puddle of wet dog shit the way negroes do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course whites do. They are the largest demographic on crack and meth.  Besides you dont have to be a drug addict to smell like a wet dog. You do have to be white or a dog.  Tide even made a commercial about you.
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was pretty weak white boy. Hes talking about smokers smelling bad and your comparing that to Tide making a commercial validating my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was very weak, you’re right. Lemme just say ... as a white guy, I apologize for him. He can’t really help himself. He’s a small-minded member of a small segment from the bowels of this nation and he’s an embarrassment to my race.
Click to expand...

You dont have to apologize for him. I know the difference between you and the feral monkey I am talking to. He hasnt fully evolved yet and you are part of the human race.


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white boy you must be used to smelling like wet dog and wet dog shit. They say if you dont know what something smells like its because you are so used to it that it doesnt register.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what wet dog shit smells like because white people don't have a habit of waking up on the floor of a crack house with their face in a puddle of wet dog shit the way negroes do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course whites do. They are the largest demographic on crack and meth.  Besides you dont have to be a drug addict to smell like a wet dog. You do have to be white or a dog.  Tide even made a commercial about you.
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was pretty weak white boy. Hes talking about smokers smelling bad and your comparing that to Tide making a commercial validating my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're black you do.  Face it, it's in your DNA.  Your species was still living in trees and caves when humans were building citys.  I some parts of the world your species is still living in trees and caves.
Click to expand...

Sorry monkey. The first civilizations were built by Black people. You were still eating each other in caves when civilizations was already well over 15k years old. Thats supported by the bible and science.


----------



## pullURpantsup

Asclepias said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what wet dog shit smells like because white people don't have a habit of waking up on the floor of a crack house with their face in a puddle of wet dog shit the way negroes do.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course whites do. They are the largest demographic on crack and meth.  Besides you dont have to be a drug addict to smell like a wet dog. You do have to be white or a dog.  Tide even made a commercial about you.
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was pretty weak white boy. Hes talking about smokers smelling bad and your comparing that to Tide making a commercial validating my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're black you do.  Face it, it's in your DNA.  Your species was still living in trees and caves when humans were building citys.  I some parts of the world your species is still living in trees and caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry monkey. The first civilizations were built by Black people. You were still eating each other in caves when civilizations was already well over 15k years old. Thats supported by the bible and science.
Click to expand...

The only thing your species has ever built are huts made of cow crap and straw.  Not only have you monkeys never built anything you can't even keep up the things that white people have built for you.  Just look at what your species have done to your neighborhoods.


----------



## Asclepias

pullURpantsup said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course whites do. They are the largest demographic on crack and meth.  Besides you dont have to be a drug addict to smell like a wet dog. You do have to be white or a dog.  Tide even made a commercial about you.
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was pretty weak white boy. Hes talking about smokers smelling bad and your comparing that to Tide making a commercial validating my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're black you do.  Face it, it's in your DNA.  Your species was still living in trees and caves when humans were building citys.  I some parts of the world your species is still living in trees and caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry monkey. The first civilizations were built by Black people. You were still eating each other in caves when civilizations was already well over 15k years old. Thats supported by the bible and science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing your species has ever built are huts made of cow crap and straw.  Not only have you monkeys never built anything you can't even keep up the things that white people have built for you.  Just look at what your species have done to your neighborhoods.
Click to expand...

Well we built those as well if you go to different parts of Africa but as I stated Blacks were the first to build civilizations. Dont you ever wonder why whites were last to civilization and had to be re educated by Blacks again during the Dark Ages?


----------



## pullURpantsup

Asclepias said:


> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pullURpantsup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty weak white boy. Hes talking about smokers smelling bad and your comparing that to Tide making a commercial validating my point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now i dont smell like wet dog"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're black you do.  Face it, it's in your DNA.  Your species was still living in trees and caves when humans were building citys.  I some parts of the world your species is still living in trees and caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry monkey. The first civilizations were built by Black people. You were still eating each other in caves when civilizations was already well over 15k years old. Thats supported by the bible and science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing your species has ever built are huts made of cow crap and straw.  Not only have you monkeys never built anything you can't even keep up the things that white people have built for you.  Just look at what your species have done to your neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we built those as well if you go to different parts of Africa but as I stated Blacks were the first to build civilizations. Dont you ever wonder why whites were last to civilization and had to be re educated by Blacks again during the Dark Ages?
Click to expand...

If blacks built civilizations then what happened?  Why aren't they ahead of whites now?  The answer is because they never were ahead of whites.  Blacks have always been untamed primates.  As hard as whites have tried to tame and educate your species, it has never been successful.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Well we built those as well if you go to different parts of Africa but as I stated Blacks were the first to build civilizations. Dont you ever wonder why whites were last to civilization and had to be re educated by Blacks again during the Dark Ages?


----------

